# DillWeed's 2009 fall grow journal: BLUEBERRY, VIOLATOR KUSH, SENSI STAR and more...



## DillWeed (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I'm at it again, my RIU friends! For those that don't know me, please check out my grow I just harvested:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html

And also my grow before that one:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181334-big-bang-white-widow-grow.html

This time I figured I would try something different so I placed an order with The Attitude last week and eight days later these beautiful seeds arrived:







1 five pack of Dutch Passion Blueberry

1 five pack of Barney's Farm Violator Kush

1 five pack of Paradise Seeds Sensi Star

1 single Greenhouse Super Lemon Haze (not pictured)

1 single Greenhouse Lemon Skunk (not pictured)

All seeds are feminized.

To my dismay, one of the Sensi Star seeds was crushed during delivery so I also sprouted a DNA Genetics Sour Cream in its place.

I started germinating them all last night (October 10th around 10:00 pm) and will be planting them in starter cups with Fox Farms Light Warrior tomorrow afternoon, pending them germinating on schedule.

All questions and comments are welcome at this time...


----------



## PotPatriot (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome Dill I am in! and first in line! 

Edit: I hope I am not speaking out of turn here but I hope for the sake of the thread and Dill's sanity that people respect the flow of the thread this time, Read the thread if you have any questions as I am sure they would be answered in his posts like last time and not get into immature battles of internet douchery.


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 11, 2009)

pulling up a chair for this one..................


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 11, 2009)

Imma pull up a chair and blunt. Really glad you are growing SS though. Are you going to be using specific nutes with them or are all strains getting the same batch?


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 11, 2009)

will be watching fo sho


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 11, 2009)

holy shit blueberry is my favorite strain. Im really glad you picked it  BEST OF LUCK TO ONE OF THE BEST OF GROWERS +rep


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice strain choosing dill... i have a few ?'s brotha, do you have a goal to hit? and what strain are you most excited about?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 11, 2009)

BB seems like a tough one to tackle from what I hear...

Easily herms, so they say. Guess we will find out between the two of us, eh?

Both sprouted quite quickly for me once germed and are now about 10" in height at day 22 since being planted into soil. Since these are going to be mothers for me, I plan to top them in the next week.

Have you considered that BB and VK both tend to like to grow a bit bushier than the single cola strains you have rocked? You might have to employ some additional training/pruning to get them to focus their attention on top nugs. Just a thought.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 11, 2009)

You can count me in for this one! subscribed!


----------



## KeenGuy (Oct 11, 2009)

You're back into it again already? You Sir, are a machine. And I mean that with the utmost respect. Wish I could give more +rep, instead, subscribed  .

Are you trying for anything crazy (aka 2Lbs), or are you just going to let these girls grow?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Well, I'm at it again, my RIU friends! For those that don't know me, please check out my grow I just harvested:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html
> 
> ...


Sensi Star...... You know Im scribin..... .... stoked your growing her! 



bigjesse1922 said:


> BB seems like a tough one to tackle from what I hear...
> 
> Easily herms, so they say. Guess we will find out between the two of us, eh?
> 
> ...



Sensi Star is another one that is training worthy...... bush the shit out of her.... make sure to keep a mother, you will regret it if you don't


----------



## BooMeR242 (Oct 11, 2009)

pulled up my chair im ready 


-scribed


----------



## buckd316 (Oct 11, 2009)

VK is fire!


----------



## kovo (Oct 11, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> pulled up my chair im ready
> 
> 
> -scribed


sweet avatar

and subscribed and onboard for this one


----------



## DUDE! (Oct 12, 2009)

Im glad to be watchin for a third time!!!! Go dill go


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 12, 2009)

BooMeR242 said:


> pulled up my chair im ready
> 
> 
> -scribed



Nice avatar, I mean the backround of course.


----------



## Knickers (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm excited! Subscribed for sure


----------



## Nike617 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a joint and a nice comfy chair for this one Dill have been watching all 3 now. you''ll be VERY happy with Barney VK. Awsome huge fat nugs so goooooooood


----------



## slabhead (Oct 12, 2009)

dang that VK says 22% THC, whaaa? I'm watchin' this.


----------



## uptosumpn (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Shit! V. Kush, Sensi Star, Blueberry!!!!!! Stop it Dill.....No, grow, grow, grow!!!! pulling up a chair bro!!!!! *SUBSCRIBED!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 12, 2009)

i been waitin for a new grow from u dill! ill be ridin witcha my dude!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot, everyone. I have literally just given +rep to all 20 of you that have posted in this thread thus far. Seeds are germinated and will be planted into starter cups today in some Light Warrior. I'll throw a few pics up later including pictures of my new setup. Same tent, same lights, same fans, but I'm in a new location (too many people were wise to where I was growing before) and I have the exhaust system set up much better now. The air flow inside the tent is now top notch.


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Subscribed!!! This one I'll be following from the get go 

Good luck Dill,


----------



## damnbigbudz (Oct 13, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks a lot, everyone. I have literally just given +rep to all 20 of you that have posted in this thread thus far. Seeds are germinated and will be planted into starter cups today in some Light Warrior. I'll throw a few pics up later including pictures of my new setup. Same tent, same lights, same fans, but I'm in a new location (too many people were wise to where I was growing before) and I have the exhaust system set up much better now. The air flow inside the tent is now top notch.



I totally know how that is, i have to wait 5 months before I can switch locations. I had cool roomates but just too many of them coming and going.... makes me nervous sometimes


----------



## BloodShot420 (Oct 13, 2009)

awesome bro - cant wait to see what you can do with these...

i've been growing that DP Blueberry (fems) for the last couple years... i got a good mom from her... the smoke is good, too strong for some of my friends... puts 'em down


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

Dill I am just glad I caught this grow from the beginning even though it was really nice to have seen those huge buds!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 13, 2009)

dill i cant even figure out why you do gro journs anymore...???

You dont seem to ever have any problems or never need expert advice.....
Perhaps you just love sharing your grow with the world for reason i may never fathom...

Hands down dills last grow was one of the best indoor grows..this year ..or dam neer it...
\


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 13, 2009)

scribed I can't wait to see some more HUGE buds like your last thread GL buddy.


----------



## PotPatriot (Oct 13, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> dill i cant even figure out why you do gro journs anymore...???
> 
> You dont seem to ever have any problems or never need expert advice.....
> Perhaps you just love sharing your grow with the world for reason i may never fathom...
> ...



For some people this may be the only way they can show anybody, especially if not in MMJ states, all it takes is a decent Tor network client and you are relatively anonymous, My i.p. changes from minute to minute so its kind of breaking rule #1 without breaking it if anyone follows that, thats my theory anyways.


----------



## wordtothewise (Oct 13, 2009)

Im back again for more!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to start germinating my next set of seeds next week. Again Im still a little behind you. Those are some nice choices for strains. I'll definitely be checking this out.


----------



## Nike617 (Oct 13, 2009)

can't wait to see this get started lol


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone. And PotPatriot was right. I don't live in an area where what I am doing is legal so this is the only way I can really show off my grows. I also do it just to show other folks how easy it is to do on this scale so hopefully some people can learn something. As long as you have $2000 to spend on good equipment and a spare bedroom, you can harvest 2.5 pounds 3-4 times a year just like me.

Anyway, all of the seeds germinated and have been planted in starter cups. Hopefully they'll poke their pretty little heads up in the next day or two so I can show off the new additions to my family.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 14, 2009)

Just a couple of quick shots. Let's see if this Light Warrior is as good on seedlings as they say it is. Anyone here used it before?







And there they are, little tadpoles. Haha!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have used it and won't anymore.

Did a side by side of my normal soil mix and just Light Warrior. My seedlings in my normal mix grew 25% faster/bigger than the Light Warrior only starters.

I still add LW to my soil mix though.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 14, 2009)

Light Warrior is meant only to be used for the first week of germination and sprout as it doesn't really have any available nutes..... its a germ only substrate..... I used it in combo with FF OF when I germed my seeds in my perpetual grow.... works great in combos..... not good for sustaining healthy seedlings


----------



## Nike617 (Oct 14, 2009)

cant wait to see those babys to get into the pots


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 14, 2009)

life begin again


----------



## bruno716 (Oct 14, 2009)

i love it man


----------



## Baggins (Oct 15, 2009)

Going to watch this one mate def sub'd!!!! doing Barneys Nightshade at the mo and was thinking of trying their violator kush next!!!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Oct 15, 2009)

After following your last grow from start to end I couldn't possibly pass up the chance to see it done again. Good luck. + Rep Dill


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Dill.....you ever thought of running one of your grows in coco man?

I think you'd like it mate.....but don't mind me, I'm just a bit of a coco pimp! LOL


----------



## fanya (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi.

I read your entire last grow. Awesome documentation. I'm using it as a mini bible i guess, checking in as my grow moves along against yours to see how my babies are doing, lol

Well I was subscribed to the last month of your last thread. I'm subscribed again to this one.

I am growing a sativa heavy strain so I topped it according to uncle bens topping thread. worked out real well, the sativas are loving it. the indica less so but is still thriving.

Thanks for all the good work and keep up the good work. GL with the grow.

Someone else mentioned it and I was curious too. Are you planning on topping any of them? I think I have read a couple times blueberry needs to be topped to achieve its full potential. I'm sure you have researched it and know what you are doing though lol, I'm on my first grow with 4 plants and a 400 watt light so I really don't know shit though.

Anyways, thanks again for your grow logs, they have been super helpful so far, probably some of the best documented I've seen. At least for a soil grow from seed to finish.


----------



## The Wookie (Oct 16, 2009)

hell ya! im stoked to follow another one of your grows. the last one epic


----------



## goofygolfer (Oct 16, 2009)

scribed interested in DNA Genetics Sour Cream. no one else seems to be growing that 1 .best of luck to ya . go get green thumb


----------



## fanya (Oct 16, 2009)

goofygolfer said:


> scribed interested in DNA Genetics Sour Cream. no one else seems to be growing that 1 .best of luck to ya . go get green thumb


Ya this is the one I'm probably most interested in too.

It's gonna be a long 4 months waiting for a smoke report


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 17, 2009)

Okay, I am happy to report that 16 out of the 17 little girls have popped up. Only one of the Violator Kush plants hasn't broken soil yet. I dug her up while I was watering them today and noticed that her root side was facing up so I flipped her over, gently put just a bit of soil on top of her and then gave her some water. Hopefully it will pop up like the rest of them have.

In other news, I got a Bubble Gum clone (bred from the Serious Seeds version) yesterday and put it in the room with the others. I plan to repot them all into permanent pots on either Tuesday or Thursday and will start posting pics at that time. So far, they seem to be doing well and not stretching at all which is good because I am vegging with a 1000 watt HPS this time.


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Oct 17, 2009)

congrats on your your a father


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 17, 2009)

Also, I think I have given +rep to everyone in this thread so far. Check your "Mt Rollitup" section and make sure that I did. If I didn't get to you let me know and I will. Thanks!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 17, 2009)

glad they popped up for ya cant wait till u turn they into some primo bud


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sounds good and the ride begins.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 17, 2009)

im doin a sog with autos right now under 1000 (600 hps, 400 hps) hps in a 4x4x7 tent. i hope to get half of wut u get. after i get my stash up a lil harder i am growin the freebie seeds i got from the tude and i want to do violator kush as well. im subscribed cuz i was inspired to start growin an makin a journal after i read ur other grow. im also plantin every 3 weeks fem autos to keep it goin perpetual so i can stock up. i also got sour cream so i hope that shit is bomb. u da shit bro at dis shit and u have helped me alot indirectly. thanks alot


----------



## slabhead (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing how that Violator Kush turns out. Hope the little one pulls through.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah definitely, violator kush is a strain i wanna try to grow with some soma nycd


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 19, 2009)

That V kush is a site to behold nice thick colas just oozing resin out of them.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 19, 2009)

Dill your such a grow whore....lol
everyone loves your grows.....
i guess ill have too buy three 1000watters, get some dame blanch, and those damn Reseva privada og seeds (That are always out of stock) To outshine you this time.... The day is mine!....lol


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 19, 2009)

i was jus checkin out the bubba kush from green house an i may do 15 in my tent. have u ever smoked that strain from greenhouse?


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are my little sprouts along with the Bubble Gum clone. I should be repotting them in a day or two.


----------



## splisks (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome, exciting stuff again! Look forward to learning more by reading all the good information that comes from these threads. Not to mention all the drool producing pictures! Good luck Dill!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 20, 2009)

No goal at all for a yield this time. My main goal is just to get a good keeper plant for each of the three main strains so I can keep a mother of each one for cloning purposes.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 20, 2009)

Are you doing fem seeds on the vkush and ss?


----------



## 001 (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope you get the lemon phenotype with the sensi star dude thats the one to aim for I am sure of it so I read


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 21, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Are you doing fem seeds on the vkush and ss?


Yep, all of my seeds are feminized.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 21, 2009)

Gotcha well hell ya then this is gonna be a fun ride.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Well, I'm at it again, my RIU friends! For those that don't know me, please check out my grow I just harvested:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html
> 
> ...



if you email them about the crushed one they will replace it if you didnt know that


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 21, 2009)

well i just read the first 7 pages nice start i ran the vilator last run and let my brother get my mother so he could do a run but i got his L.A. Confidental mom we trade up like that between the 2 of us we have about 24 strains!!! any who im scribed. im still reading your last journal glad i caught this one in time the VK is a very easy to grow plant with lots of side branching and big fat hard sticky AND I MEAN STICKY buds. its a good strain to grow you will keep this one forever. check my thread im doing a couple strains and im about 2 weeks in 12/12

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/254308-12-12-50-60-day.html

and this thread was started in design and moved to the journal witch is above but its all the info in these 2 threads 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/236986-8x8-flower-6x8-clone-veg.html

cant wait to see em take off as i use to be a soil grower and i miss it i just love the fast growth rates of hydro but miss my quality from soil +rep for you and your last thread bro good luck and good growing


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 21, 2009)

bro i cant fuckin wait to get my vkush in. they are out which is cool cuz im doin two more auto perp grows before i jump into feminised reg seeds, then back to autos, wanna get my weight up like u dill


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 21, 2009)

One of my Violator Kush girls never broke soil so I threw her out today. I'm down to 5 Blueberry, 4 Sensi Star, 4 Violator Kush, 1 Super Lemon Haze, 1 Lemon Skunk, 1 Sour Cream and 1 Bubble Gum. That is 17 plants in all, one more than what I wanted.


----------



## wordtothewise (Oct 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> One of my Violator Kush girls never broke soil so I threw her out today. I'm down to 5 Blueberry, 4 Sensi Star, 4 Violator Kush, 1 Super Lemon Haze, 1 Lemon Skunk, 1 Sour Cream and 1 Bubble Gum. That is 17 plants in all, one more than what I wanted.


Thats exactly how many i grew last time.


----------



## donkeyote (Oct 22, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> One of my Violator Kush girls never broke soil so I threw her out today. I'm down to 5 Blueberry, 4 Sensi Star, 4 Violator Kush, 1 Super Lemon Haze, 1 Lemon Skunk, 1 Sour Cream and 1 Bubble Gum. That is 17 plants in all, one more than what I wanted.


Sounds like a fulltime job bro. Should be a ton of fun though, I'm envious.


----------



## Nike617 (Oct 22, 2009)

yeah dude same here.


----------



## Boulderheads (Oct 22, 2009)

Here Dill grows again! Time to sit back relax with bong in hand and watch a master of his craft.. cheers Dill!


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 22, 2009)

Sweeeeeeet! been with ya since bigbang 72 days" thread, well done i might add. cant wait to see you tip the scales again

scrib'd!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm going to repot the little ones today and will be back with pics in a few hours.


----------



## lonleysmoka (Oct 23, 2009)

looking forward to it....


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 24, 2009)

The children now have their new, permanent homes:


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 24, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> Everything looks good to go dill
> 
> hows that clone doing back there?


Thanks, friend!

The BG clone is going through a tad bit of shock right now because I received her in vermiculite and didn't want any of that in my soil so I rinsed it all off of the roots before I repotted it. I think it will be okay, just needs a week or so to adjust. I'll probably begin feeding them all nutes in a week or so too and I'm sure that can't hurt.


----------



## Baggins (Oct 24, 2009)

Im in for this DILL!!! Looks all good mate!! check my journal, see what you think!! +rep!!!

Stay Strong Bruv!!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 25, 2009)

jus checkin on on the progress, wuts up dill, i see u got it nice in the tent. keep it up bro


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

good start


----------



## aa614 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Dill. I'm on my third week of my first grow ever (journal in my sig, _please_ check it out!). I've read your summer journal and your journal before that you said that your tent was 6x6x6. That means six foot ceiling, right? In your summer journal, you said that your tallest plant was 15.5 inches one week before flowering but didn't say how tall it was when you flowered. I was just wondering how tall it was when you flowered and how tall it was at the end of your grow. The reason I'm asking is because my ceiling is about 6.5 feet tall. I really only want my plants to be four feet tall at the end. The strain I'm growing is Northern Lights. How tall should my plants be when I flower them? Your advice would be _*greatly*_ appreciated!!! +rep!!!!


----------



## Andy Botwin (Oct 26, 2009)

Count me in...


----------



## smith bagley (Oct 26, 2009)

Im in, last one was good readin

scribed.


----------



## Justcallmedude (Oct 26, 2009)

I love that blueberry


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 26, 2009)

Andy Botwin said:


> Count me in...


You have my new favorite screen name on this forum. Nice!


----------



## monster kush (Oct 26, 2009)

hey dill why one more than you wanted? did find yourself crowded on your last grow?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 26, 2009)

Haha I just saw that as well. Pretty damn funny


----------



## Andy Botwin (Oct 26, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> You have my new favorite screen name on this forum. Nice!


Hahah, I do get alotta love...Uncle Andy ain't complaining.

I do not post much here, as I tend to focus my time on another Forum (that doesn't let clowns post rude, useless 'flame' posts, that ultimately ruin the grower's Journal), but you're Journals are too good to pass up.

I look forward to the progress.

Stay up-

- Andy


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 27, 2009)

cant wait to see some "action" up up and AWAY!


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 27, 2009)

AllAboutIt said:


> cant wait to see some "action" up up and AWAY!


Yeah, neither can I. The first 2-3 weeks of veg is always the most boring part, hence why I'm not updating so frequently. Once they mature I'll start updating as often as I did on my last journal.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 27, 2009)

so what is the strain thats in your avatar? that was from your first or second grow right? its pretty freaking amazing! donkey dick buds thats what im talkin about


----------



## Justcallmedude (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah man that bud is flexin'


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 28, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> so what is the strain thats in your avatar? that was from your first or second grow right? its pretty freaking amazing! donkey dick buds thats what im talkin about


That is White Bang (White Widow x Big Bang) and was from my second grow. Stuff was lethal!


----------



## slabhead (Oct 28, 2009)

Say Dill? So while we're sitting around vegging. what have you heard about that VK? I haven't found out much about it except for Barney's Farm website. It sure looks dank by the pictures.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 28, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Say Dill? So while we're sitting around vegging. what have you heard about that VK? I haven't found out much about it except for Barney's Farm website. It sure looks dank by the pictures.


Don't know much about it at all other than the few reviews I have seen on this forum about it, all being very positive of course. Can't wait to try it out!

And just to let everyone know, I gave my little ones their first feeding of veg nutes tonight and set the lights to 18/6.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hit up Mammaths stealth cabinet journals. He grew a nice one 8 HUGE colas but then again thats what he does.


----------



## monster kush (Oct 29, 2009)

dill i was wondering why 16 plants ? are you having space issues? is 16 the number will grow best for the 2k watts? im just wondering if you found that 2k wasnt enough for more than that


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 29, 2009)

dillweed said:


> don't know much about it at all other than the few reviews i have seen on this forum about it, all being very positive of course. Can't wait to try it out!
> 
> And just to let everyone know, i gave my little ones their first feeding of veg nutes tonight and set the lights to 18/6.


what do you want to know about the vilator m bro grew it i watched entire time and did his smoke report as he dont smoke he only grows to give to the sick


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 29, 2009)

monster kush said:


> dill i was wondering why 16 plants ? are you having space issues? is 16 the number will grow best for the 2k watts? im just wondering if you found that 2k wasnt enough for more than that


It did feel a bit overcrowded with 20 in there last time, especially near the lower branched regions. I think 16 (four rows of four) plants will be the perfect amount for my size tent.


----------



## slabhead (Oct 30, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> what do you want to know about the vilator m bro grew it i watched entire time and did his smoke report as he dont smoke he only grows to give to the sick


yeah grodro, don't mean to clog up Dill's journal so pm or visit my thread. I'd like more info on it.


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 30, 2009)

Enufff! Already!
We dont need to waste dills precious time with tent questions....
Or stroke dills ego by calling him the michael jackson of riu??????What????Lol
We are ready to seee some dill beasters.....Right?

So i pose a question .... a limerick if you will....

So why start a grow so early....
Nobody wants to see a seedling surely....
Couldnt grow v kush or connie chung.....
Cause dill did it already son!....
Thats why i start my journs when veg is done.....

Well im still waiting for my seeds kings kush , kandy kush, rks(really killer skunk), and la confi.....
I Love reserva privada seeds and dna..... and i wish u grew some of that so i know if it was worth the pay..
later dills...


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 30, 2009)

Cheezy man, you always crack me up, bro! +Rep for you!


----------



## kwilso9 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dill-congrats on your last 2 grows, awesome. I read your entire first grow and half of your second grow when i decided to have a try myself. After watching you finish up your last grow I cant wait to see this one. I am PUMPED to be following along live with you this time.


----------



## kwilso9 (Oct 30, 2009)

oh...and what size are your pots?


----------



## wordtothewise (Oct 30, 2009)

Yo Dill, you ready to grow some big ass bud! Again I'm right behind you.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 31, 2009)

kwilso9 said:


> oh...and what size are your pots?


Two gallon. Same pots as the last two grows.


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 31, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> Enufff! Already!
> We dont need to waste dills precious time with tent questions....
> Or stroke dills ego by calling him the michael jackson of riu??????What????Lol
> We are ready to seee some dill beasters.....Right?
> ...



the L.A. CON is def worth every penny as are the other 2 i have friends growing them an i have clippings waiting to be mothers


----------



## kwilso9 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dill, I am about 5 weeks into flower on my first grow. I have been searching through the forum looking for basically an explanation of the rate of bud growth...

for example at 4 weeks are your buds usually 1/2 of what they are when u harvest, is there usually a big growth around week 3, then slow growth, then another boom at week 8?

i hope you know what im askin

thanks


----------



## wordtothewise (Oct 31, 2009)

kwilso9 said:


> Dill, I am about 5 weeks into flower on my first grow. I have been searching through the forum looking for basically an explanation of the rate of bud growth...
> 
> for example at 4 weeks are your buds usually 1/2 of what they are when u harvest, is there usually a big growth around week 3, then slow growth, then another boom at week 8?
> 
> ...


Theres no explanation to bud growth. Because some plants take 7 weeks and other can take up to 10 weeks, growth is random. However Bud growth does follow in this fashion. 
Initial strethcing. Early bud development then rapid growth. Then it slows down and quickly swells. Then growth completely stops and you wait for trics to change. Growing different strains at the same time will give you a lot of experience with this.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 31, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Theres no explanation to bud growth. Because some plants take 7 weeks and other can take up to 10 weeks, growth is random. However Bud growth does follow in this fashion.
> Initial strethcing. Early bud development then rapid growth. Then it slows down and quickly swells. Then growth completely stops and you wait for trics to change. Growing different strains at the same time will give you a lot of experience with this.


Couldn't have said it any better myself, my friend. +Rep!


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 31, 2009)

also the down side unless you use like 5 gal dwc buckets is. different strains want different nutes. check my journal in sig theres 4 diff strains


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 3, 2009)

They grow up so fast!


----------



## elalexander (Nov 3, 2009)

How long does it take to grow a plant from seed to harvest?


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 3, 2009)

elalexander said:


> How long does it take to grow a plant from seed to harvest?


https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 3, 2009)

elalexander said:


> How long does it take to grow a plant from seed to harvest?





DillWeed said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq


 
Hahahaha lmao


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 3, 2009)

I try, I try!


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 3, 2009)

it takes about 3 years to grow from seed to full budded smokeable plant. then just cut the branches off and roll em up lol


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 3, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> it takes about 3 years to grow from seed to full budded smokeable plant. then just cut the branches off and roll em up lol


Stop getting his hopes up, bro! Everyone with half a brain knows it takes _four_ years and not three!


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 3, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Stop getting his hopes up, bro! Everyone with half a brain knows it takes _four_ years and not three!


i know man i was ust thinkin of them new auto flowering thins that you just plant and give em like 20 hours dark aday and they ust grow out figured i save him a year with ne technogoly. lmfao


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 5, 2009)

the party is startin to heat up! grow ladies grow!


----------



## Nike617 (Nov 5, 2009)

any new pics coming up soon?


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 5, 2009)

Nike617 said:


> any new pics coming up soon?


I just posted a few two days ago. Post #115 in this thread.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 5, 2009)

yeah not much happens in two days this early... two weeks from now though..... ..... Im stoked on your grow Dill,


----------



## lonleysmoka (Nov 5, 2009)

Dill those little ladies are growing up so fast.. how cute. I caught the end of your last grow and pumped about this one you have going on here.  Really want to see what that Violator looks like compared to the Sensi Star.


----------



## Mc Lovin (Nov 5, 2009)

saw your last threads. NICE!! ill be watching


----------



## Vnice (Nov 5, 2009)

Dill your last set was effin motivating meng!!! much luv! 
Glad to be able to follow along with this one in real time, and finally starting first noober about 10 days behind ya! 

Lookin forward to learning alot and journals like yours are much appreciated  Hope the ladies are doin well. 

laters,
~V~


----------



## sogrow (Nov 5, 2009)

Loved the last journal.Looking forward to seeing how this ones turns out


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 5, 2009)

dill sorry but can i hijack like 2 sentences of your thread or maybe 3 lol? check my thread everyone im having a terrible POWERDY MILDEW problem i could use and advice commentss anything on thanks dill and everyone else i need help. ok maybe 4 lol.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/254308-12-12-50-60-day.html


----------



## elalexander (Nov 6, 2009)

Hay Dill,
How long did it take you to grow that bud with the beer? Did you grow that from seed or clone? 
Thanks for the info.
E


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 6, 2009)

elalexander said:


> Hay Dill,
> How long did it take you to grow that bud with the beer? Did you grow that from seed or clone?
> Thanks for the info.
> E


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html


----------



## JustaFarmer (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow dill, you are truly an inspiration..i got my bong out and my chair pulled for this one...  ...I just got done going over your last grow, and i must say i was more than impressed  ... now i only have 2 questions and i will let you be, 1.) you never did a smoke report on the Apple Jack plant, how was she?  and # 2.) surely you must be using Co2? i didnt go through the whole grow only the last 40 pages of it  i didnt see a co2 tank or anything but it seems almost imposible to get those results without it...unless you are really that good...anyways man props to you, i look forward to learning much from you throughout this grow... also you said before you could get your hands on some good bubblegum colnes... I just got some seeds in and still in the process of building my room...any idea what im in for with the bubblegum..is it really as good as they say it is?


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 6, 2009)

Nope, no C02 in my room. At least not yet anyway. I may pick up a tank when I begin to flower on this grow but I'm not sure yet. If it ain't broke don't fix it, right?

And the Apple Jack (aka White Bang) was very similar to the White Widow. So similar in fact that I didn't bother with a separate report. The only difference was the yield.

And Bubble Gum is a fantastic strain. At least the one I have access to anyway. The guy I got my cutting from has been growing it for years.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 6, 2009)

They're still growing:


----------



## 323cheezy (Nov 7, 2009)

On your next grow you should put this disclamer:
NO NEWB QUESTIONS PLEASE!!


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 7, 2009)

323cheezy said:


> On your next grow you should put this disclamer:
> NO NEWB QUESTIONS PLEASE!!


Sounds good to me! I may not be an expert grower yet, but my grows are certainly at least at the intermediate level by now I'd say.


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 7, 2009)

whats the deal with the one little midget plant in the front is it just a real small plant or did it get stunted or something? and what about the big one in back is that an auto flowering plant or something? it kinda looks like it is budding


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 7, 2009)

hey........

grodrowithme

Please?


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 7, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> *whats the deal with...*


----------



## Nike617 (Nov 7, 2009)

hahaha so far everything looks awsome Dill, can't wait for some new pics!


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 8, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Sounds good to me! I may not be an expert grower yet, but my grows are certainly at least at the intermediate level by now I'd say.


hum if how you do it is intermediate level O M G at expert you 'll have to install 2x4 beams in the tent to hold the branches up lol . i think you are blurring the lines between intermediate and expert , and by the way the girls look great.


----------



## dntmatta (Nov 8, 2009)

hey dill i was wondering...r u using the fox farm nutrient feeding schedule EXACTLY as is...or r u using them @ half strength??? thanks 4 the help!!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 8, 2009)

dntmatta said:


> hey dill i was wondering...r u using the fox farm nutrient feeding schedule EXACTLY as is...or r u using them @ half strength??? thanks 4 the help!!!!


Half strength for the first four feedings, then the exact schedule the rest of the way.


----------



## dntmatta (Nov 9, 2009)

ok...is their any particular reason u choose not to use the other Fox Farm supplements (Beastie Bloomz, Cha Ching and Open Sesame)??? just wondering...i value ur opinion!!!


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 9, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hey........
> 
> grodrowithme
> 
> Please?



did i miss something here all i did was ask a question ?


----------



## grodrowithme (Nov 9, 2009)

DillWeed said:


>



did i miss something here all i did was ask a question ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 9, 2009)

no DUDE

grodrowithme

PLEASE?!?!?!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 12, 2009)

hey dill jus ordered 10 fem v-kushes bro. doin 13 reg fem kush strains after this auto grow ill switch um to 12/12. hope they turn out bomb bro


----------



## dntmatta (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote
[Same tent, same lights, same fans, but I'm in a new location (too many people were wise to where I was growing before) and I have the exhaust system set up much better now. The air flow inside the tent is now top notch.]

what changes did you make to you exhaust system to make the airflow top notch?? im asking bcuz i plan on using the exact same tent from htg supply and copying your grow room setup.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 16, 2009)

They keep getting bigger and bigger each day.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 16, 2009)

Also, the Super Lemon Haze (the one in the front row, second from the left) was just so far behind the others and so weird looking that I threw it away yesterday and put the Bubble Gum plant in its place. Looks much nicer now!


----------



## sogrow (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking nice and healthy...... Gonna be some goodness


----------



## wordtothewise (Nov 17, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Also, the Super Lemon Haze (the one in the front row, second from the left) was just so far behind the others and so weird looking that I threw it away yesterday and put the Bubble Gum plant in its place. Looks much nicer now!


aww man, i got 3 of them going now and are looking great. Wish I could just give you one, or a clone. Its a really awesome strain dude. Plants are looking great bro!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice dill! And now bubble gum! ummm yum!


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks, guys! Am I the only one that likes the old version of rollitup a lot better? The thread I made about Sticky Mango getting busted also just vanished into thin air. I guess the mods deleted it for some reason. It had almost 300 replies within 24 hours of me making it too. They also deleted his grow journal. What a drag. I really hope everything works out for him. He seemed like a cool dude.


----------



## goofygolfer (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh yea looking good


----------



## renyman (Nov 17, 2009)

You lollipoppin this time? Might want to consider not doing it and instead harvesting the colas first and leaving the bottom's for another couple weeks to finish. Just a thought. 

Hey, do you personally recommend any of those greenhouse genetics from your last grow? Im in search of a commercial strain. Keep rockin man. Your last journal was epic.


----------



## kovo (Nov 17, 2009)

hey dill how long are you vegging for and what sort of weight do you normally get per plant cheers


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm cutting clones from all the plants this time, so I guess I am technically lollipopping them. 

And when I veg for 5 weeks like I am doing now I generally get about 2.25 ounces per plant depending on the strain.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 20, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, guys! Am I the only one that likes the old version of rollitup a lot better? The thread I made about Sticky Mango getting busted also just vanished into thin air. I guess the mods deleted it for some reason. It had almost 300 replies within 24 hours of me making it too. They also deleted his grow journal. What a drag. I really hope everything works out for him. He seemed like a cool dude.



im with ya dillweed im was trippin ive been gone for a while and came bak to this and im like uhhhh wtf happened lol


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I don't really care for the new layout and format of this website. I also don't like the fact that the last thread I made "magically disappeared" after 24 hours too.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 20, 2009)

what happened to stanky mingo could potentially hinder things round here....... Rollitup made a thread about it that was up for 24 hrs that addressed the issue......


----------



## fishindog (Nov 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, guys! Am I the only one that likes the old version of rollitup a lot better? The thread I made about Sticky Mango getting busted also just vanished into thin air. I guess the mods deleted it for some reason. It had almost 300 replies within 24 hours of me making it too. They also deleted his grow journal. What a drag. I really hope everything works out for him. He seemed like a cool dude.


No your not alone...i like the old version of riu too thats all i use.....but dill im pullin up my chair on this one cant wait to see the results


----------



## Raef (Nov 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Yeah, I don't really care for the new layout and format of this website. I also don't like the fact that the last thread I made "magically disappeared" after 24 hours too.


I agree, was gone almost 6 months and coming back was def a shock


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 21, 2009)

Going to take clones and start the 12/12 cycle on Thanksgiving day everyone. I'll do a picture update sometime before then too though. I promise!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for celebrating my birthday  ..... by flowering some plants! Yay!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Nov 21, 2009)

yea dill, i slowed down my postin alot after i saw ur thread. i was few to see i guess. autos are still up an runnin lookin huge packin on the buddage. peace out an ill b round bro


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 23, 2009)

I haven't been on since I read the thread Dill. TLD I know the thread probablly isn't up but what did it say. Cause I am in the same state as SM was I'm freakin paranoid dudes.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 23, 2009)

It said Dude F'ed up outside in the Real world with someone that knew more than people should let people know ....... it said be careful..... follow the golden rule "tell no one"......... it said that it is Extremely unfortunate (which it really is)....... and for everyone to understand *WHY the rules of this site Are what they are*  

and on a side note this was about personal leverage...... it was something done in spite, and should not be taken lightly...... we should be weary of certain signs always, and let this serve as lesson to not taking preventative measures..... This persons account here was not his undoing, let that be foremost understood..... but we should all understand the ways of the world, and the tragedy that is the reality we must battle against....... let us be done with this matter, so as not to bring further strife to our brethren...... let us relax and take it easy....... but always keep our wits about us


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks TLD, that whole episode freaked me out too. Reasoning and logic tells you that old StankyMango had to have done something else besides just post a couple pics online, but sometimes paranoia is a stronger force than reason or logic.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> It said Dude F'ed up outside in the Real world with someone that knew more than people should let people know ....... it said be careful..... follow the golden rule "tell no one"......... it said that it is Extremely unfortunate (which it really is)....... and for everyone to understand *WHY the rules of this site Are what they are*
> 
> and on a side note this was about personal leverage...... it was something done in spite, and should not be taken lightly...... we should be weary of certain signs always, and let this serve as lesson to not taking preventative measures..... This persons account here was not his undoing, let that be foremost understood..... but we should all understand the ways of the world, and the tragedy that is the reality we must battle against....... let us be done with this matter, so as not to bring further strife to our brethren...... let us relax and take it easy....... but always keep our wits about us


I feel ya. No one and I mean no one knows about my RIU account. There are only two people who know about my grow one being my girl, second my brother in law. I'm really paraniod cause it seems like everyone who gets busted on this site is from FL which I am too. No more pics for me. 



donkeyote said:


> thanks TLD, that whole episode freaked me out too. Reasoning and logic tells you that old StankyMango had to have done something else besides just post a couple pics online, but sometimes paranoia is a stronger force than reason or logic.


StickyMango had to have been telling people about his RIU account. I mean I really doubt the feds would just search the forums for a one plant grow op. There has got to be atleast a couple hundred large scale grows going on in Jacksonville right now as we speak. I'd be HELLA freaked if I lived there good thing I don't. Its just got me nervous now cause I don't know if I've ever posted in any of his stuff and what not.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 24, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Its just got me nervous now cause I don't know if I've ever posted in any of his stuff and what not.


I wouldn't worry about it. RIU deleted every thread SM ever started and deleted all his posts as well as his account. You're all good.

Pics coming tomorrow!


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Nicely done bro, they look really healthy!!
And Super Lemon Haze is one of my favorite strains in the world.
+rep!


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 25, 2009)

greenfirekilla420 said:


> Its just got me nervous now cause I don't know if I've ever posted in any of his stuff and what not.


ya that's why i got so freaked, cause i had a couple posts, along with a link in my sig to my journal, right before he got it....

Anyway, sorry for clogging up your thread, Dill, I won't mention it again. Can't wait to see how the sensi does.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Nov 25, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. RIU deleted every thread SM ever started and deleted all his posts as well as his account. You're all good.
> 
> Pics coming tomorrow!


I gotcha. Well I'm still gonna take a lil break on posting pics... I can't wait for yours however I bet things are starting to look bushy in there now.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## Nike617 (Nov 25, 2009)

wow hey your using co2 right?


----------



## Knickers (Nov 25, 2009)

Ive lost track what plants are what buddy, care to label em for me?  Lookin good though!


----------



## weedyweedy (Nov 26, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> did i miss something here all i did was ask a question ?


I was also wondering the same thing. How hard could it be to answer a question in one sentence?

I also wanted to ask the same question but I guess the thread owner, including his joiners are not very accommodating. 

unsubscribed.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 26, 2009)

I specifically said "No newb questions" long ago. This isn't the newb forum, this is my private journal. I am not required to answer any questions at all but I do answer all questions that aren't one of the following:

1- A newb question...

2- A question that's been asked and answered multiple times in the same thread it has been asked in...

3- A combination of numbers 1 and 2, which are the worst types of questions...

This is an intermediate level indoor grow journal where the sole purpose is to show those who already grasp the concept of indoor growing how to expand to a larger setup. It's not my fault if you can't grasp that simple concept and/or lack the initiative to read my last journal in its entirety. If you read my last journal (just my posts) from beginning to end it should take you no longer than 90 minutes or so. And remember, you don't have to read it all in one sitting. If you are too lazy to put 90 minutes into researching how to grow this sacred plant then you are never going to get the results that myself and many others on this fine forum who have put hundreds of hours into researching and growing cannabis have. The truth may hurt, but it shall set you free.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 26, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I specifically said "No newb questions" long ago. This isn't the newb forum, this is my private journal. I am not required to answer any questions at all but I do answer all questions that aren't one of the following:
> 
> 1- A newb question...
> 
> ...




Theres way too many people around here that come in and look at the pretty pictures without actually reading a single word, then they start asking a bunch of questions that have been answered already. 

I bet they were the type of kids who always flipped through books looking at pictures without actually reading a single word.


----------



## growin4it (Nov 26, 2009)

Dill! I owe you man, I used your exhaust setup(the trash can idea) for my AC so now I am FINALLY able to run 2 tents at the same time and keep them cool! Great DIY setup, I love following your journals! Keep it up brother!


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 26, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I specifically said "No newb questions" long ago. This isn't the newb forum, this is my private journal. I am not required to answer any questions at all but I do answer all questions that aren't one of the following:
> 
> 1- A newb question...
> 
> ...


Awesome post Dill, took the words right out of my mouth. Too many people around here lately still have to have their asses wiped by their mommy.


----------



## wordtothewise (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll agree with that. When I first started out growing I took responsibility to learn myself. Buy some books and do some research. Newbs need to realize that growing information should only be given out based on the level they they are at. Never ask an experience grower something that you can google search or could have found out by asking another newb. I feel that a grower is allowed information only once they can share information as well.


----------



## DillWeed (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I just gave +rep to the last several posts. I also took four cuttings from each plants today (16 x 4 = 64 clones) so I am tired! I'll snap a few pics of them in a few days when they come out of the humidity chamber, aka my spare room with two humidifiers running, haha! I also set the lights to 12/12 so flowering has officially begun. I love growing.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 27, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks, guys! I just gave +rep to the last several posts. I also took four cuttings from each plants today (16 x 4 = 64 clones) so I am tired! I'll snap a few pics of them in a few days when they come out of the humidity chamber, aka my spare room with two humidifiers running, haha! I also set the lights to 12/12 so flowering has officially begun. *I love growing*.


Do you love growing more than smoking though?

Im in the growing camp. I haven't smoked any weed in probably 4 months. I dont like spending money for it heh. 

I guess I got it from my dad. He's always loved plants. In fact I just gave him 3 seeds on thanksgiving to grow. He wont end up flowering them as he really only can just veg them at this time. Ill have to convince him to set up a flower chamber in a month or two. 

He doesn't even smoke it!


----------



## poundpusher2009 (Nov 27, 2009)

Great Grow Dill once again. Its amazing how fast these guys really take off. I have been following every grow you do I really like how clean the set up is. Easy and efficient. i will be around again for this one. Good work


----------



## Raef (Nov 27, 2009)

I sit around here in the bushes and take in all you have to say.... put alot of it to use, too. thanks, dill. got some questions, but will wait 'til the time is right. nice, wayyy nice pics dude


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 28, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> Do you love growing more than smoking though?
> 
> Im in the growing camp. I haven't smoked any weed in probably 4 months. I dont like spending money for it heh.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya man, i still smoke, but a half ounce will last me 6 weeks. I love growing so much i got a CFL rubbermaid cab just for growing strawberries and fresh herbs, get enough basil and rosemary going and you can almost drown out the smell of flowering ganja. Gonna try some DWC tomatoes soon i think. Hopefully I can have my masters in Botany finished before i turn 40 .


----------



## jimmylegs (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...so I'm a newb. I'm also scared to ask this question after reading the last few pages!

Let me brown nose you a bit. I really admire your journals. They're very well done and extremely informative. Thanks for taking the time to document your process. I hope to have a fraction of your success on my first grow. 

Right now I just started to crack the seeds using the paper towel method. Hopefully they'll be ready for cups tomorrow, and I'll be trying to do exactly what you've taught me. 

I'm going to attempt AK-47 and White Russian, both Autoflower. Eventually, they'll end up in 2 gal bags. I've got the FF big 3 nutes and I'll be following your schedule with the nutes. 

The one thing that I could not find in your journal, (and please forgive me if this has been asked. I looked twice before typing this), is your quantity of the Big Bloom on the seedlings.

From your 2009 summer journal:
----------

 *Day 19:*
June 20, 2009

So, I repotted my plants in 2 gallon pots today along with giving them their first taste of nutes. I used 7 gallons of water (ph down to 6.5) with one teaspoon of Fox Farms Grow Big and one tablespoon of Fox Farms Big Bloom per gallon.
-----------------------

This said, can I assume that you did not use the Big Bloom (as per the FF feeding schedule) on your seedlings and you let the soil and clean water do the work for the first 2 1/2 weeks?

I guess I'm just a bit nervous to fry my seedlings on my first go if I hit them with 2Tbl/Gal of the Big Bloom as soon as they pop the soil. Which is what the FF schedule says to do.

Thanks again Dill. I appreciate your input. (and I sincerely apologize if i missed the answer in a previous post).


----------



## DaveCoulier (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't answer for Dill, but I use FF myself so I can give you some input. BB is extremely mild, and you can start out with 1/2 strength on 7-10 day old seedlings without burning them. After that, I move up to full strength without any problems.

Whether you start that early with any nutes depends on your medium. If you're using a pre-nuted medium ala FF Ocean Forest, you wont start out until at least 3 weeks old. Now if your in Coco, or Peat-moss or any other medium without nutes you'd start quite a bit sooner.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Nov 29, 2009)

still here followin just checkin in


----------



## jimmylegs (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for that Dave. Exactly what I was looking for....now back to Dill's Journal!!


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Pics coming today and man have they grown. I'll also take a few shots of the clones for you guys too. It looks like all 64 clones have survived and are starting to root.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 2, 2009)

Praise JaH! some coming action!!!!!! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## slabhead (Dec 2, 2009)

Knickers said:


> Ive lost track what plants are what buddy, care to label em for me?  Lookin good though!


which was the VK?


----------



## SoloSurfer (Dec 2, 2009)

Lovin your grow man. Keep up the good work


----------



## Nike617 (Dec 2, 2009)

can't wait for the pics


----------



## Raef (Dec 2, 2009)

64 is a nice number, lookin forward


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 3, 2009)

Pics in my camera right now. Going out to dinner and will post as soon as I return. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Grownganic (Dec 3, 2009)

subscribed...this guy knows what hes doing...Just curious on one thing though...Ive heard DP's blueberry has hermie tendancies. Dill are you going to check your plants regulary for male flowers or just let them go?


----------



## The Wookie (Dec 4, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> I specifically said "No newb questions" long ago. This isn't the newb forum, this is my private journal. I am not required to answer any questions at all but I do answer all questions that aren't one of the following:
> 
> 1- A newb question...
> 
> ...


well put dill. i havnt been in the formus in a while but this new crop of yours is definately coming along nicely. good shit.


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 4, 2009)

checkin in to see your progress keep it green dill


----------



## Raef (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope dinner agreed with you, lol, just kidding.............. just gettin a little itchy to see the pics


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 5, 2009)

Hola amigo.. hope things are well in your neck of the woods. I am curious to compare results with you this time around. After 1 successful round of SCROG, and LST. I have opted for your plan of attack.. except I am only using 1X1000watt HPS and only ten plants. I had 14, but both Australian Blue seeds turned male on me, as well as a white widow and one of my HogBog's. Plants were vegged for 4 weeks under 250 watt HPS and put into flower nearly 3 weeks ago. The tallest shoots were all super-cropped to flatten the canopy.

Don't have access to any special soil or nutes.. so I just stick with a pre-nuted Pro-Mix soil and add some Greenlight Bloom Booster around the 4th week of flower. I know my setup isn't optimal, but it works for the time being. Haven't been keeping up with my journal, but I will taking more pics now that things are starting to look pretty again.

Cheers-boulderheads


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 6, 2009)

Im still around dillweed.....had an unexpected "vacation" well say.

Cant wait to see those pictures, im sure shit is looking amazing


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, everyone. There was a massive storm where I'm at that caused my internet to be out for several days, but everything is back on track now.

As you can see, they are just starting to flower.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2009)

Attack of the clones!


----------



## Knickers (Dec 9, 2009)

Lookin good Dill!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> subscribed...this guy knows what hes doing...Just curious on one thing though...Ive heard DP's blueberry has hermie tendancies. Dill are you going to check your plants regulary for male flowers or just let them go?


Thanks! +Rep for you, my friend.

I have also heard about the hermie problem with DP BB and I plan to keep a keen eye on them throughout the flowering process. I took clones from all five of them so whichever ones don't herm I will keep in my collection.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> Im still around dillweed.....had an unexpected "vacation" well say.
> 
> Cant wait to see those pictures, im sure shit is looking amazing


Glad to see you're a free man now, brother. +Rep!

There was a thread about you getting busted in the general growing section that had damn near 300 posts in it in less than 24 hours before the mods deleted it. We all feel for you, man.

The weed laws in Florida are absolutely ridiculous to say the least. Did you ever find out how the cops got their "tip" about you that led them here? Jealous friend or ex-girlfriend?

It's also strange that they deleted all of your older posts too. Weird.


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 9, 2009)

Damnit! I wish I would have been following this grow! 

+Rep and Subbed. Ill be sitting through the rest of the grow though : )


Beautiful healthy plants!



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## wordtothewise (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet pictures! Damn, those are some bushy ass plants. This is gonna be a great winter I must say. Have you ever thought about using a trellis to support all of the arms? I just set mine up and I can tell its gonna make a huge difference in the outcome.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Sweet pictures! Damn, those are some bushy ass plants. This is gonna be a great winter I must say. Have you ever thought about using a trellis to support all of the arms? I just set mine up and I can tell its gonna make a huge difference in the outcome.


Well, I am going to trim all of the branches off of the bottom third of each plant so they won't be as bushy. I plan to do this either tonight or tomorrow. I did this on my last grow and the results were great.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome A+ to say the least, cant wait to see week 6 action.


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey Dill, glad to see the ladies made it through the storm. I have a question pertaining to your cloning method. I took clones from my last round of indoors and was only about 50% successful. The method I employed was one of the simplest forms I have found, but you seem to have much better success rate than I have had in the past. 

The last time I tried to clone I used solo cups with a rooting medium containing no nutrients, just a basic rooting soil and dipped my clippings in a rooting hormone and plunged those babies into the soil. Put them under 24 hour light produced by 4XT8 bulbs. As I said before my success was less than desirable, and being 3 weeks into this round of flower I want to trim to lower growth now and use them for my next round.

Any words of wisdom on your cloning method would be wonderful. I have read Jorge Cervantes book a few times and other RIU users's method's..but our setup's are very similar so I figured I would pick your brain. Your girls are looking lovely as always in this well documented journal. Peace-boulderheads


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 9, 2009)

I used Clonex gel and put the clones in Light Warrior and kept the clones in a very humid environment (90% and higher) for about a week. I also misted them with plain water several times a day and they didn't need to be watered for almost 10 days because of all the humidity. Hope that helps.


----------



## Raef (Dec 9, 2009)

definitely worth the wait dude......... clones clones clones!!!!!!


----------



## kovo (Dec 10, 2009)

wat lights do you use for your clones dill?


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah.. i think I let everything get to dry last time..combination of being too busy and not really needing the clones to survive at that point. Thanks for the follow-up my bro.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 10, 2009)

kovo said:


> wat lights do you use for your clones dill?


I have a single 400 watt HPS hanging vertically with no reflector over the clones. I didn't put it in until about day 7 though. Until then I just used ambient lighting, as lighting is not very important during the first week of cloning.


----------



## Grownganic (Dec 10, 2009)

dill you dont hafta answer this but im wondering how much you pay monthly for this grow i.e electricity, nutes etc...


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 10, 2009)

Grownganic said:


> dill you dont hafta answer this but im wondering how much you pay monthly for this grow i.e electricity, nutes etc...


Around 160 bucks a month for electricity in the summer months and around 140 bucks a month for electricity in the winter months.

I use the Fox Farms liquid trio nutes and those vary in price depending on who and when you buy them.


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 11, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Glad to see you're a free man now, brother. +Rep!
> 
> There was a thread about you getting busted in the general growing section that had damn near 300 posts in it in less than 24 hours before the mods deleted it. We all feel for you, man.
> 
> ...


Well its good to hear that some people were rooting for me! I got loads of hate mail too, people hearing that I got out of jail quickly and rumors began that I was ratting people on RIU out, which is absurd to say the least. the good news is i had a good lawyer, and the cops were sloppy. I have already been to court, and they slapped me with a hefty fine. I think they just wanted some money, because they spent WAY too much investigating me, assuming they would find drugs, weapons, etc. Well, they feel stupid now, and today im going to pick up my computers and cell phones back from the cops 

going back to norml life.....and the good news?

Im california bound permanently in 10 months 

Lets smoke to that! 


Oh, they took my killer bong :[


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I am on my 3rd set of Violater Kush. Very potent and smelly stuff. Did not do good with heavy feeding (FF at 4 tsp +trio) so I just kept it down to 1tbl per feeding +trio.
 Last VK was 5.5 oz and she was 5 feet tall. 
 I have a set of 4 in bloom (14 days) and they are well over 6 feet. The leaves will drop pretty fast, even when useing a nitrogen suppliment weekly. I use Roots Organic, Amino Aid 5-0-0


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

lookin like a jungle in there dill!


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 11, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> lookin like a jungle in there dill!


Not anymore! I pruned all of the branches off of the bottom third of each plant yesterday. Much better airflow in there now. Pics coming in the next day or two.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 11, 2009)

Bet it makes watering that much easier as well  Pics!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Dec 11, 2009)

sounds good you gave em breathin room lol


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 12, 2009)

Better get ready to call up some lady friends and have them help you with a Huge Harvest.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks, guys! +Rep to all three of you. And yes, watering is a hell of a lot easier now and it is also easier to move them around without fear of damaging a branch or two in the process. There are so many benefits to pruning.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 12, 2009)

there sure is! ..... don't you want your hair cut every so often? get those split ends?  .... how bout those pics.... Yah know, Sensi Star is one of my Favorites! I am interested to see the phenos you got of her!


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 12, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> there sure is! ..... don't you want your hair cut every so often? get those split ends?  .... how bout those pics.... Yah know, Sensi Star is one of my Favorites! I am interested to see the phenos you got of her!


Agreed  I want those pictures my friend 

Im planning to do vk as soon as I get out to cali next year and get set up


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I plan on repotting the clones on Monday so I will wait until then to take some new pics. I'll have two different tents to take pictures in now.


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 12, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Well, I plan on repotting the clones on Monday so I will wait until then to take some new pics. I'll have two different tents to take pictures in now.


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn :[

Monday it is sir, im holding you to it!


----------



## growin4it (Dec 12, 2009)

will you now be running a veg tent and flower tent simultaneously?


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 12, 2009)

growin4it said:


> will you now be running a veg tent and flower tent simultaneously?


You got it!


----------



## growin4it (Dec 13, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> You got it!


thats the way to do it!! im starting my next grow this coming week, and FINALLY have all the required equipment to cut clones and run 2 tents! great job man keep producing those huge nugs!!


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Dec 16, 2009)

nice job I read every page of you big bang/white widow it was amazing +rep great job, also great job so far with these ladies. Oh yea monday was two days ago just letting you know.


----------



## JustaFarmer (Dec 16, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Sorry for the delay, everyone. There was a massive storm where I'm at that caused my internet to be out for several days, but everything is back on track now.
> 
> As you can see, they are just starting to flower.


 Hey Dill, i check back periodaclly, and i must say, these girls have really taken off lately... LOVE it... your grows are very inspirational keep up the good wook, reps to you


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 16, 2009)

hey man, lovely canopy..
Love ur work...


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep it up dill, I love new wallpapers for my desktop >.<'


 Seriously, shit looks amazing, I demand a cheeze-it box next to these colas...


----------



## slabhead (Dec 16, 2009)

good to see you back powered up bro


----------



## DaCDaC (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Dill! Great looking plants! 

I have a question. 

For my next grow im tossing the idea around about doing clones.


If I did I would want to like take 10-15 clones and put them in smaller pots of soil like you have. 
What size are yours? I dont want the plants to get huge(more than 3 feet) how big do yours get?

I was thinking about taking clones and putting them in RockWool. Then Vegging for like 3 weeks,
Then throwing them under a 600Watt HPS for like 8 weeks. 

Whatcha think? Im still just working out all the kinks while im finishing up this grow : )



Laters
DaCDaC


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Dec 16, 2009)

Not bad for the electricity, is that just grow related electricity? I don't think I'm spending that much, but I have never figured out what just my grow equipment is costing me in electricity.

-Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## fishindog (Dec 16, 2009)

looking fantastic dill love it


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll update soon. The weather has just been very bad where I am at.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Dec 17, 2009)

We will can wait, but don't push it!


----------



## kushykushkushy (Dec 17, 2009)

nice shit dill, im still posted. got some reg fem kush strains veggin now while i harvest alot of autos. for every auto i dark period i add a fem seed of kush regular strains till i get like 9 in the tents a piece. want like 9 under each 1200 watts hps


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 18, 2009)

Dill how's the dna sour cream coming ?I have not heard you mention her any more . Not much info on her around,so i hoping you'll be the forerunner on that . Any hoo every thing is look good keep it green bro thanks . i really appreciate the way you chronical your grow ,i ' have learned a lot from you  + rep bro thanks for taking time for a nube


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Dec 18, 2009)

1800 crimestoppers


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 19, 2009)

chicagokushman23 said:


> 1800 crimestoppers


Dill, i think i know who told on me


----------



## donkeyote (Dec 20, 2009)

man if I knew the popo had specifically sought me out on RIU and knew my real name along with my RIU alias, i think i would close that old account and get a new name.....you gotta know that some bored ass redneck pig checks your posts every now and then to see what your up to, consequently bringing those squinty little pig eyes to other people's grows that you post in.....you really need to start using your fucking head dude.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^^TRUE DAT!!!!!^^^^

I haven't posted much since your bust and won't do it anymore. Change you name man.


----------



## growin4it (Dec 20, 2009)

seriously man..seems like common sense...


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like more than just a couple people are on board with this.


----------



## Nike617 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice Dill can't wait to see some new pics. Amazing job


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2009)

I really wish he didn't come back...... especially under same alias....... kind of pisses me off when I get those posts in my journal.......

Why/How yah think he got busted? Not using the noggin....

Its nothing personal....... 

But damn........

I got kids....... 

You know what that means?

your always a split second from the wrong move or wrong decision that will ruin LIVES, and not just your own......

I would Kill for my kids without even thinking about it....... I provide for my kids, they rely on ME....... so...... you fuck with me, your fucking with me kids..... even if your not trying to fuck with me..... get it?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Dec 20, 2009)

^^^ Again I second that.


----------



## aa614 (Dec 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I really wish he didn't come back...... especially under same alias....... kind of pisses me off when I get those posts in my journal.......
> 
> Why/How yah think he got busted? Not using the noggin....
> 
> ...


If you really cared about the well-being of your children, you wouldn't jeopardize your freedom and, thus, jeopardize the quality of your kids' lives by partaking in illegal activities. I agree with the opinion that StickyMango shouldn't have came back to RIU, but I think that your actions threaten your children's lives way more than StickyMango. Let me be clear; I'm not defending StickyMango in any way. I just think that your post was very oxymoronic. Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with the U.S. marijuana policies AT ALL, and I love growing marijuana, but I don't have kids to worry about if I go to jail. There are many ways to provide for your family that don't involve breaking the law.


----------



## Nike617 (Dec 20, 2009)

wow thats a well thought out statement very well put and couldn't agree anymore. Sorry for jacking the thread for a second dill


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 20, 2009)

aa614 said:


> If you really cared about the well-being of your children, you wouldn't jeopardize your freedom and, thus, jeopardize the quality of your kids' lives by partaking in illegal activities. I agree with the opinion that StickyMango shouldn't have came back to RIU, but I think that your actions threaten your children's lives way more than StickyMango. Let me be clear; I'm not defending StickyMango in any way. I just think that your post was very oxymoronic. Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with the U.S. marijuana policies AT ALL, and I love growing marijuana, but I don't have kids to worry about if I go to jail. There are many ways to provide for your family that don't involve breaking the law.


Maybe you should look into who you are talking about and know what you are talking about before you make incendiary inflammatory comments....... Especially when you are wrong.....

I don't do illegal things

I don't grow for profit, nor am I compensated in any form for medication I provide to patients

What I do and how I do it is both legal in the state legislature and the Federal legislature as well.......

You sir, have lost my respect


----------



## aa614 (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Maybe you should look into who you are talking about and know what you are talking about before you make incendiary inflammatory comments....... Especially when you are wrong.....
> 
> I don't do illegal things
> 
> ...


So, then, how does StickyMango have anything to do with you? You have nothing to worry about. And even if you lost respect for me, you have to respect the truth. The truth is that if what you're saying is true, then StickyMango cannot affect you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

Nope Wrong......

You need to do better research


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

Look I have had this conversation like 3 times now here on the website....... its really getting rather old.....


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 21, 2009)

Well then...


----------



## growin4it (Dec 21, 2009)

loaded dragon u went way overboard, calm down.. no need to go off about ur kids well being, no one has or will threaten them on a MARIJUANA FORUM.. and i doubt ANYONE cares that they lost your respect over the internet... go to a different forum if u want to talk about being dad of the year, but get the hell out of here with that shit..no one is interested.. now if everyone wouldn't mind, back to dill's superb grow...? pics?


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey I am back for a couple weeks!

Things look absolutely wonderful Dill! Glad to see things are progressing well!


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 21, 2009)

First off, Jesse! Good to see you again man...


Now onto the fun subject, and im sorry in advance dill.

BUT, first off TLD, You specifically never pmed me NOR openly told me on your journal not post because you didnt not agree with me keeping my name. So shame on you sir, you should have come to me if you had a problem. And you know, it almost seems like a childish move to make sly ass comments about me on someone else's journal. I will gladely unscribe from your thread man, never meant any harm by posting on your journal. 



aa614 said:


> So, then, how does StickyMango have anything to do with you? You have nothing to worry about. And even if you lost respect for me, you have to respect the truth. The truth is that if what you're saying is true, then StickyMango cannot affect you.


I agree. I believe me coming back under my old alias is just fine. I am doing NOTHING illegal, nor talking about doing anything illegal, because I dont. If you are doing something illegal, learn from my mistake. Dont put yourself on a public website. Yes someone may have "told" on me. But RIU was just help for the police to get a warrent.

So the moral of the story, I still hav respect for you TLD because you still grow kick ass bud, and you are just trying to look out for yourself, but maybe you could have handled this situation better and you wouldent have had that conversation with that guy 

Dill, Sorry for the rant, just had to defend myself a little, not fair for people to flame me when im not here...

 keep up those monsters dill  +Rep 

(And let me know if you would like me to stop posting here as well, ill unscribe gladly)


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> First off, Jesse! Good to see you again man...
> 
> 
> Now onto the fun subject, and im sorry in advance dill.
> ...


freedom of speech. none of you have the right to say anything about whether or not mango should have changed his name, or not even came back. I don't see anything wrong with him coming back with the same name?

is using the name stickymango illegal just because he got busted with it? no way.

edit: and technically loaded, you having a journal and being medical has a legal loophole in itself. you could literally be prosecuited for educating people in an illegal activity (its illegal for everyone who doesn't have a script, or live in a state and have a script etc.) 

so essentially by posting ANYTHING related to growing whatsoever while you're medical is ILLEGAL. so I say it's pretty retarded for you to even bitch about mango posting in your thread, when what you're doing yourself is potentially illegal.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I really wish he didn't come back...... especially under same alias....... kind of pisses me off when I get those posts in my journal.......
> 
> Why/How yah think he got busted? Not using the noggin....
> 
> ...


Where did I say Sticky Mango jeopardized anything? I said I wished he hadn't come back under the same alias, that I wished he didn't return at all (implying that if he did, I wouldn't want to know it was him)... had he returned under a different alias, and didn't tell anyone, than I wouldn't even know he returned  ...... no one would...... then when he would post in my journal it would be welcomed and wouldn't upset me in the least...... but I know enough about law enforcement and legal processes to know that returning under that alias IS not the smartest thing to do, especially if its on the same computer....... or even the same IP address.....
The fact that his internet account was reported in the media shows that law enforcement knows a hell of a lot more about it then just that he had one.... The fact that SM reported here that his computer and other equipment was seized shows us that they had direct access to his computer and other equipment while he couldn't see anything they were doing with it, The fact that he was using his computer at home to access the account over his home internet connection (thereby giving reason for future internet activity surveillance)....... and they Investigate things..... They monitor things..... so rather than jeopardizing me.... it would be more like jeopardizing issues regarding the site, or other users..... Because SM is small fish, and there ARE big fish on here (I am not referring to myself)..... All it takes is certain warrants for certain reasons to crumble a site like this....... and its targeted participants..... can you say Overgrow?

*"your always a split second from the wrong move or wrong decision that will ruin LIVES, and not just your own......" *Did I say specifically "you" is anyone in particular? Or could it be all inclusive to mean myself as well?
If you read the statement in the proper literary sense, it actually infers that I AM the "You" being referred to.
What it MEANS is simply this......

I have kids, and like anyone else with kids, I am always one wrong move or step away from ruining lives.. duh, simple and true.... And if it were my own selfish activities that were to be making a wrong move, then obviously I am implying that I would give up the activities for my children. 



aa614 said:


> So, then, how does StickyMango have anything to do with you? You have nothing to worry about. And even if you lost respect for me, you have to respect the truth. The truth is that if what you're saying is true, then StickyMango cannot affect you.


He posted in my journals...... having something to do with me  

How I choose to go about interacting with him is the determining factor in whether or not anything would affect or effect me, or my children as a result of MY decisions.....

I respect the truth just fine.... and the Truth is simply that I don't have anything to worry about ..... and that you spoke out of turn about things you know nothing about, after misinterpreting a simple statement. Learn to Understand what you read!



growin4it said:


> loaded dragon u went way overboard, calm down.. no need to go off about ur kids well being, no one has or will threaten them on a MARIJUANA FORUM.. and i doubt ANYONE cares that they lost your respect over the internet... go to a different forum if u want to talk about being dad of the year, but get the hell out of here with that shit..no one is interested.. now if everyone wouldn't mind, back to dill's superb grow...? pics?


And HOW precisely did I go overboard? And about What did I go overboard on?

Dill has said he was going to post pics here and there a few times in the last week and a half and they never came, however the subject of SM was brought up repeatedly, and was/is a topic of concern for him (Dill).... as he wrote himself just a week or so ago in this thread..... SO Make me leave 



StickyMango said:


> First off, Jesse! Good to see you again man...
> 
> 
> Now onto the fun subject, and im sorry in advance dill.
> ...


I respect you as well.... for my own variety of reasons..... And thank you for the compliment...... but really I am not just looking out for myself, as I Really have nothing to worry about in that regards (with acceptation to losing RIU, or my account anyways), but RIU does, and some of its users, that is for sure.....

Did I reply to you directly in my thread or at all? Ever heard of the phrase "Guilty by association"? It has quite a bit of legal precedent behind it...... and is certainly applicapable to the situation...... regarding law enforcement investigative tactics....... 

I didn't flame you.......

I pointed out the truth and facts.... simple....

"it almost seems like a childish move..." Almost, but doesn't seem that way, because I did it in a place I knew you would see it, where you have been posting and viewing frequently, so there was nothing sly about it. I also knew the issue would be engrandized by other people, thereby indirectly directing the statement towards yourself.

Some action of someones got you busted, and unless that was YOUR intent, then you must not have been using your head to prevent it, otherwise it wouldn't have happened. Simple..... not a flame..... just truth.... sorry it happened... it really sucks that it did..... but it did, and thats the truth....

Plain and simple StickyMango:
I think you are a cool, nice guy. I think if you had simply returned under a different alias, it would have made things a lot easier for everyone. I think once you are away from your own current disposition you have the potential to grow some real dank, and have a long enjoyable time here. But I think considering recent events, it would be wise to air on the side of caution .

On a side note......

How does anyone know its the same Sticky Mango using the account? How do we know its not law enforcement? How would RIU know? And what would the implications be if it were?


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Where did I say Sticky Mango jeopardized anything? I said I wished he hadn't come back under the same alias, that I wished he didn't return at all (implying that if he did, I wouldn't want to know it was him)... had he returned under a different alias, and didn't tell anyone, than I wouldn't even know he returned  ...... no one would...... then when he would post in my journal it would be welcomed and wouldn't upset me in the least...... but I know enough about law enforcement and legal processes to know that returning under that alias IS not the smartest thing to do, especially if its on the same computer....... or even the same IP address.....
> The fact that his internet account was reported in the media shows that law enforcement knows a hell of a lot more about it then just that he had one.... The fact that SM reported here that his computer and other equipment was seized shows us that they had direct access to his computer and other equipment while he couldn't see anything they were doing with it, The fact that he was using his computer at home to access the account over his home internet connection (thereby giving reason for future internet activity surveillance)....... and they Investigate things..... They monitor things..... so rather than jeopardizing me.... it would be more like jeopardizing issues regarding the site, or other users..... Because SM is small fish, and there ARE big fish on here (I am not referring to myself)..... All it takes is certain warrants for certain reasons to crumble a site like this....... and its targeted participants..... can you say Overgrow?
> 
> *"your always a split second from the wrong move or wrong decision that will ruin LIVES, and not just your own......" *Did I say specifically "you" is anyone in particular? Or could it be all inclusive to mean myself as well?
> ...


I could personally vouche for him being the real stickymango . . if that counts for anything.

but regardless. you still put yourself in a position of potential loss by making a grow journal in general.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

poplars said:


> freedom of speech. none of you have the right to say anything about whether or not mango should have changed his name, or not even came back. I don't see anything wrong with him coming back with the same name?
> 
> is using the name stickymango illegal just because he got busted with it? no way.
> 
> ...


Nope.... Wrong... hit the books buddy.... do some research, and grab a dictionary (a legal dictionary would help as well).....

What a bold self contradiction:

"*freedom of speech. none of you have the right to say anything* about whether or not mango should have changed his name..."

MARIJUANA IS NOT FEDERALLY ILLEGAL FOR THOSE THAT CHOOSE FOR IT NOT TO BE, AND THOSE THAT EXECUTE THAT CHOICE APPROPRIATELY.

.... "you could literally be prosecuited for educating people in an illegal activity (its illegal for everyone who doesn't have a script, or live in a state and have a script etc.)".....

That's just like saying its illegal Federally for a doctor to Recommend pot....... or describe a robbery that took place, or a murder you saw happen etc. etc. or in any way describe whatsoever anything that can be construed as against the law...... dude, go read a book..... read lots of books, Educate yourself.....

... "so essentially by posting ANYTHING related to growing whatsoever while you're medical is ILLEGAL. so I say it's pretty retarded for you to even bitch about mango posting in your thread, when what you're doing yourself is potentially illegal."

I think you need to re register here at RIU and ACTUALLY read what the site has written regarding these matters...... as it completely disproves your statements.....

Because if ANYTHING you just wrote was true..... this site wouldn't be here at all... duh.....


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I respect you as well.... for my own variety of reasons..... And thank you for the compliment...... but really I am not just looking out for myself, as I Really have nothing to worry about in that regards (with acceptation to losing RIU, or my account anyways), but RIU does, and some of its users, that is for sure.....
> 
> Did I reply to you directly in my thread or at all? Ever heard of the phrase "Guilty by association"? It has quite a bit of legal precedent behind it...... and is certainly applicapable to the situation...... regarding law enforcement investigative tactics.......
> 
> ...


By you not coming to me about your concern, and posting it on a public forum, despite me frequenting it or now, is childish IMO.

Not saying you as a person are, just this whole conversation. My laptop was taken, along with other things, and since you say you know a little thing about law enforcement, you know they must disclose all evidence against me. And On account I have already been to court, and settled this case, dont you think I read all my reports and made sure none of my stuff was messed with? I hired a lawyer, who helped me win this case and helped me make sure none of my rights were violated, along with my property. Im doing nothing illegal, nor will I. I am moving in 10-11 months to northern california, and until that day, I shall have nothing to do with cultivating marijuana. In the meantime, there is nothing illegal, or wrong about me returning to a public forum, under a previous alias.

So basically, what im saying is.

If you got busted, you wouldent go and change your real life name now would you? I will NOT be changing my name...and come the time I get my medical card, and legally allowed to grow my medicine again, I will continue my grow journals, and your all welcome to read them 


And TLD, to the thought that im ANYONE besides the real StickyMango, I laugh at that.

If YOU need proof man, your more than welcome to PM me.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Nope.... Wrong... hit the books buddy.... do some research, and grab a dictionary (a legal dictionary would help as well).....
> 
> What a bold self contradiction:
> 
> ...


so I'm not arrogant in a fashion to say I couldn't possibly be wrong, how about you specifically STATE how I'm wrong? instead of giving me vague directions on how to figure out how you're right?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> By you not coming to me about your concern, and posting it on a public forum, despite me frequenting it or now, is childish IMO.
> 
> Not saying you as a person are, just this whole conversation. My laptop was taken, along with other things, and since you say you know a little thing about law enforcement, you know they must disclose all evidence against me. And On account I have already been to court, and settled this case, dont you think I read all my reports and made sure none of my stuff was messed with? I hired a lawyer, who helped me win this case and helped me make sure none of my rights were violated, along with my property. Im doing nothing illegal, nor will I. I am moving in 10-11 months to northern california, and until that day, I shall have nothing to do with cultivating marijuana. In the meantime, there is nothing illegal, or wrong about me returning to a public forum, under a previous alias.
> 
> ...


I didn't know Sticky Mango was your Real name.... lol

I agree that this whole conversation should be unecessary...

"My laptop was taken, along with other things, and since you say you know a little thing about law enforcement, you know they must disclose all evidence against me. And On account I have already been to court, and settled this case, dont you think I read all my reports and made sure none of my stuff was messed with? I hired a lawyer, who helped me win this case and helped me make sure none of my rights were violated, along with my property...."

your right.... accept that they don't have to show you any evidence they are gathering on other people or organizations, they don't have to notify you that you are being used to do so either.... Why the hell would they target a small fish as their end goal? Wouldn't be a hell of a lot more convenient to just allow the small fish to lead the bigger fish to you?


----------



## StickyMango (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I didn't know Sticky Mango was your Real name.... lol
> 
> I agree that this whole conversation should be unecessary...
> 
> ...


You think my local SO is after people in some random state that i may have conversed with once?

even if so, im sorry if I offend you by staying man, but I must agree with poplars, Im not changing my name because I got busted.

If what you say is true, then they would be watching you, no matter what my Alias is. Right?

Lets end this convo man, we are better than this...I think someone with 42 posts started this BS


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

Temple 420 is how you are wrong

Rastafarianism is how you are wrong

The United States Constitution is how you are wrong....

States rights is how you are wrong (having nothing what so ever to do with MMJ)

Due Process is how you are wrong

Court rulings, setting legal precedent, is how you are wrong

I have already done the research, I have already compiled the facts, the reality, and realized as well as experienced the truth.....

Why should I spend so much time and effort to educate you? When you have everything you need to educate yourself, but have chosen thus far not to?


Go read the constitution (the whole thing, as quite a few different parts play crucial roles in the actuality of the legality of Cannabis)

Then go to college to understand it

and explain to me precisely HOW marijuana is federally illegal..... 

Then Explain How easy it is for big government to abuse its power and get away with persuading the nation to believe its federally illegal to posses.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

StickyMango said:


> You think my local SO is after people in some random state that i may have conversed with once?
> 
> even if so, im sorry if I offend you by staying man, but I must agree with poplars, Im not changing my name because I got busted.
> 
> ...


Your local SO (Sherrifs office) woks with other agencies...... And I am sure you know that law enforcement reads through these forums all day long..... The DEA has an RIU task force working with the FCC

I think they would know better than to try to target me. As it is plainly evident that I am completely confident and secure in enacting a proper defense against the Feds (as I have had to do it before), as well as the fact that compared to quite a few growers on the site, I am small fish .

Nope Im not being watched ...... I hang out with the CHP across the street all the time, and other local law enforcement as well as Federal officers...... They have a question, they can just ask, they want a tour, they can make an appointment.....

round here they seize bout 3-400,000 plants a year in whole plantations of 10,000 plus plants (mostly crappy pot).... they have strait up told me they couldn't care less about what I am doing.... unless I drove round without a license or something..... lol...... you know, doing something that is Actually against the law....


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Temple 420 is how you are wrong
> 
> Rastafarianism is how you are wrong
> 
> ...


*yawn* thanks for the metaphoric blabber again. 

and also thanks for the very ignorant assumptions of my lack of education. gotta love that arrogance.

all your explanations are based on bashing my asking them. how constructive is that?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

poplars said:


> so I'm not arrogant in a fashion to say I couldn't possibly be wrong, how about you specifically STATE how I'm wrong? instead of giving me vague directions on how to figure out how you're right?


I did only as you asked and stated HOW you are wrong. 

It has nothing to do with me being right (because I don't care if I am right or wrong, all I care about is the truth and it being known, I have been wrong plenty of times in the past, and upon the discovery of being wrong, I admit it and have done so in plenty of places on this site even, this isn't about me in the least, but all of us, none of this is personal,), and a hell of a lot more to do with the FACT that the information is right, and getting people motivated to do their own research and make up their own damn minds......

Obviously, if you didn't already know, you hadn't already been educated.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

if you don't understand the relativity of the references then you should really look into them. There is a hell of a lot more there than just this or that. These are important issues that anyone should be aware of. 

The legality of Cannabis is often used in educational practices to point out more specific and practical understandings of the United States Constitution and other legal documents, it is a reference point for experts on the Constitution, the law, and our government, used to point out issues such as "the law as it is written, and the law as it is practiced" which plays crucial roles in your every day life that you probably aren't even aware of (as most of the country seems to not be). And since you are already so educate, please tell me why the quoted phrase is quoted.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 21, 2009)

I hate to interject myself into this mess, but TLD how about you put up or shut up? Right now you come off as one of those people who think we dont actually have to pay our income taxes. 

Forget about having people do their own research and come to their own conclusions, how about you make a thread, present your evidence and let people decide then if its really illegal or legal. Thats what this forum is here for right? To educate people.

Most of us wouldn't have a clue where to start to research this our own. Having someone who's already done the leg work would benefit all of us.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> if you don't understand the relativity of the references then you should really look into them. There is a hell of a lot more there than just this or that. These are important issues that anyone should be aware of.
> 
> The legality of Cannabis is often used in educational practices to point out more specific and practical understandings of the United States Constitution and other legal documents, it is a reference point for experts on the Constitution, the law, and our government, used to point out issues such as "the law as it is written, and the law as it is practiced" which plays crucial roles in your every day life that you probably aren't even aware of (as most of the country seems to not be). And since you are already so educate, please tell me why the quoted phrase is quoted.


I'm sorry but it just offends me that you assume I have no idea about all these things simply because I don't take the time to state the proof that I do? or what? 

man I'm totally done here. and I mean done with this argument. I'm always reading, always learning more. 

all I was asking for was a straight up answer, you couldn't give me one, and I'm pretty sure you're not going to even if I keep asking. so I'm done here.


----------



## aa614 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, DillWeed, for using your grow journal as a place to have this discussion.



To theloadeddragon:

First of all, this is a public website, so I didn't speak out of turn. Second of all, I didn't misinterpret anything. I may not have interpreted the statement as you intended, but that does not mean that it was misinterpreted. It simply means that you chose the wrong words to convey the message that you were trying to get across. My opinion, though, is that I interpreted your statement in the same manner that everyone else who read it did--accurately--and that you are upset because my comment exposed your post for what it is; very paradoxical (I think this word is more accurate than oxymoronic). Given the context and tone of your comment, it implies that you are worried that StickyMango can somehow affect you negatively in a way related to the cultivation of marijuana. The fact that you posted this comment in DillWeed's journal (a thread viewed by numerous people daily) on RIU (a website known for having information about growing marijuana) makes it paradoxical. Now you are upset because what you wrote gave many people the impression that you are foolish. Every post that you've put up since the "I really wish he didn't come back..." post is contadictory to it. The goal of the subsequent posts is merely to look like less of a fool, or to "save face". If what you do is legal in the sate and federal legislature, then why post the comment at all? Also, it is obvious that the "you" used in your comment was referring to StickyMango. If it was referring to yourself, then tell me how this would make sense at all:

Quote:
Originally Posted by *theloadeddragon*  
_I really wish he didn't come back...... especially under same alias....... kind of pisses me off when I get those posts in my journal......._

_Why/How yah think he got busted? Not using the noggin...._

_Its nothing personal....... _

_But damn........_

_I got kids....... _

_You know what that means?_

_your always a split second from the wrong move or wrong decision that will ruin LIVES, and not just your own......_

_I would Kill for my kids without even thinking about it....... I provide for my kids, they rely on ME....... so...... you fuck with me, your fucking with me kids..... even if your not trying to fuck with me..... get it?_

That statement in no way infers that the "you" being used actually refers to YOU. How could that be true when the words "I" and "you" are both used simultaneously when mentioning your kids? It's apparent that the "I/my/me" refers to you; theloadeddragon, and that the "you/your(you're)" refers to someone else; most likely StickyMango. If I have misinterpreted your statement, then you, sir, do not know how to communicate effectively. Even though I may have lost your respect, I can assure you that you've lost the respect of many. I think that you may be able to gain back the respect of some by just admitting that your post was senseless instead of trying to convince everyone that you meant something completely different than what you typed.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 21, 2009)

This thread really bums me out.


----------



## donkeyote (Dec 21, 2009)

poplars said:


> freedom of speech. none of you have the right to say anything about whether or not mango should have changed his name,


LOL, Freedom of Speech means that i have the right to my OPINION that the person in question should get a new alias, just as it gives the right for the person to tell me to go fuck myself. It works both ways. 

I love when people cite freedom of speech, then immediately say that someone doesnt have the right to say something.


----------



## poplars (Dec 21, 2009)

donkeyote said:


> LOL, Freedom of Speech means that i have the right to my OPINION that the person in question should get a new alias, just as it gives the right for the person to tell me to go fuck myself. It works both ways.
> 
> I love when people cite freedom of speech, then immediately say that someone doesnt have the right to say something.


yeah I'll admit that's a bad habit of mine. but whatever, what's said is said. I have the right to be wrong as well. ahaha.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

Fine.... LAZY!

You can find the Constitution and some extra info about it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Constitution

You can find info on ONDCP here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_National_Drug_Control_Policy

And here http://www.ondcp.com/

You can find information on the DEA and FDA here http://www.justice.gov/dea/index.htm here http://www.fda.gov/ and here http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=8&ved=0CB8QFjAH&url=http://leda.law.harvard.edu/leda/data/78/thunn.rtf&rct=j&q=DEA+FDA+established+legitimate&ei=Av0vS6-jI5HasQP6-6SHBA&usg=AFQjCNFR6gy4khmGKyc1hUyLxYsbzH5kgw

you have to pay close attention to this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_Two_of_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_Seven_of_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_Six_of_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eighth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

and this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tenth_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution

You can find limmited info on the CSA here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controlled_Substances_Act and some more info here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comprehensive_Drug_Abuse_Prevention_and_Control_Act_of_1970

The Single Convention Here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_Convention_on_Narcotic_Drugs

its quite simple

Alcohol was prohibited

Cannabis has never been federally prohibited

Cannabis is regulated

Cannabis is regulated by agencies that don't actually technically have the authority to do so.

The Bill of Rights sets forth Every God Given natural right a person has to consume cannabis as deemed by themselves personally, or as allowed by local laws, setting specific provisions for the States to have the legal authority to do so. No such power has ever been delegated to the Federal Government to do so.

It is our Constitutional right to freely exercise our religions 

*re&#8901;li&#8901;gion*

&#8194;&#8194;/r&#618;&#712;l&#618;d&#658;




&#601;n/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [ri-lij-uh




n]  Show IPA Use *religion* in a Sentence

See web results for *religion*

See images of *religion*

&#8211;noun 1. a set of beliefs concerning the cause, nature, and purpose of the universe, esp. when considered as the creation of a superhuman agency or agencies, usually involving devotional and ritual observances, and often containing a moral code governing the conduct of human affairs. 2. a specific fundamental set of beliefs and practices generally agreed upon by a number of persons or sects: the Christian religion; the Buddhist religion. 3. the body of persons adhering to a particular set of beliefs and practices: a world council of religions. 4. the life or state of a monk, nun, etc.: to enter religion. 5. the practice of religious beliefs; ritual observance of faith. 6. something one believes in and follows devotedly; a point or matter of ethics or conscience: to make a religion of fighting prejudice. 7. religions, Archaic. religious rites. 8. Archaic. strict faithfulness; devotion: a religion to one's vow. 
&#8212;Idiom 9. get religion, Informal. a. to acquire a deep conviction of the validity of religious beliefs and practices. b. to resolve to mend one's errant ways: The company got religion and stopped making dangerous products. 
*Origin: * 
1150&#8211;1200; ME religioun (< OF religion) < L religi&#333;n- (s. of religi&#333 conscientiousness, piety, equiv. to relig(&#257;re) to tie, fasten (re- re- + lig&#257;re to bind, tie; cf. ligament ) + -i&#333;n- -ion; cf. rely







*re·li·gion*  (r&#301;-l&#301;j'&#601;n)  
n. 


Belief in and reverence for a supernatural power or powers regarded as creator and governor of the universe.
A personal or institutionalized system grounded in such belief and worship.

The life or condition of a person in a religious order.
A set of beliefs, values, and practices based on the teachings of a spiritual leader.
A cause, principle, or activity pursued with zeal or conscientious devotion.

[Middle English religioun, from Old French religion, from Latin religi&#333;, religi&#333;n-, perhaps from relig&#257;re, _to tie fast_; see *[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1] rely[/SIZE][/FONT]*.] The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition
Copyright © 2009 by Houghton Mifflin Company.
Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved. 
Cite This Source 

Word Origin & History

religion 
c.1200, "state of life bound by monastic vows," also "conduct indicating a belief in a divine power," from Anglo-Fr. religiun (11c.), from O.Fr. religion "religious community," from L. religionem (nom. religio) "respect for what is sacred, reverence for the gods," in L.L. "monastic life" (5c.); according to Cicero, derived from relegare "go through again, read again," from re- "again" + legere "read" (see lecture). However, popular etymology among the later ancients (and many modern writers) connects it with religare "to bind fast" (see rely), via notion of "place an obligation on," or "bond between humans and gods." Another possible origin is religiens "careful," opposite of negligens. Meaning "particular system of faith" is recorded from c.1300."The equal toleration of all religions ... is the same thing as atheism." [Pope Leo XIII, Immortale Dei, 1885]​Modern sense of "recognition of, obedience to, and worship of a higher, unseen power" is from 1535. Religious is first recorded c.1225. Transfered sense of "scrupulous, exact" is recorded from 1599.



Online Etymology Dictionary, © 2001 Douglas Harper 
Cite This Source

to not have a religion is to live a religion, simply by living you are exercising the definition of religion (noun) and are thereby practicing religion (verb, adverb)

to live, is to have a religion

The Executive Branch delegates the power of Federal Administration, conflicting with constitutional rights

The Federal Administrations Administer the law, though, for some reason the American people have allowed them to illegally delegate the laws.

There is no Amendment in the Constitution allowing for this to happen.

But, it is up to the people to enforce the Constitution.

Temple 420 did, and they are still around 

I did, and I am still around.

Now we get to "Reality"

Where the "Law as it is written" separates from the law as it is interpreted or used and practiced.

It is simply a matter of Us the People Executing the Law in a mature and responsible manner.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

Letsgo through this shall we..... seems some people need to learn how to read comprehensively...... notice the breaks between the statements I make.... broken up just like paragraphs.... Why do people organize and separate paragraph? and what do these dotted lines represent that I am always using?........ possibly a relative connection between the ideas being presented before the "....." and after? And Why don't I always "......" at the end of every statement? If I don't use the "......" does it mean the thought is concluded?
_


I really wish *he* didn't come back...... especially under same alias....... *kind of pisses me off when I get those posts in my journal*......._

(using the word he rather than you is clearly a sign of general discussion, and is not addressing any person in particular, meaning I wasn't specifically talking to "him")
(I didn't say what it was that pissed me off about the posts in my journal, or even which posts, so it would be your own supposition that would determine your perceived inference)
_
Why/How yah think he got busted? Not using the noggin...._

(again the use of the word "he" being subjective and obviously targeted toward another audience, so I am still not talking *to* Sticky Mango)
_*
Its nothing personal*....... _

(this obvously means that, it is nothing personal to me, or in other words, has nothing really to do with me, doesn't have to affect me, Im not worried, and Im not directing anything negative toward the subjected party)

_But damn........_

*I got kids....... 

Y**ou know what that means?

your always a split second from the wrong move or wrong decision that will ruin LIVES, and not just your own......* 

(I haven't been speaking to Sticky Mango the entire time, still not speaking to him, so he obivously can't be "*Y*ou" specifically, but possibly generally, as in "*Y*ou" people" the "You" being all inclusive)

(Now Notice the Difference in how I wrote "*Y*ou" and "*y*ou" .... one is Capitalized, the other is not, this is suggestive of uses in different contexts, where in the first "*Y*ou" I am addressing the general audience, in the second "*y*ou" is describing an idea or concept, as represented by the following analogy refferring to the previously mentioned statement "I got kids......." the "......" leading into the first "*Y*ou", but no "........" leading into the second "*y*ou")
(Now really, how is StickyMango's internet Activity thousands of miles away from me going to Ruin my kids lives? But I am right here, and one wrong move away from ruining my kids lives..... hmmmm.....)
(there is a "....." leading away from this last emboldened statement, lets see what it connects to)

_*I would Kill for my kids without even thinking about it....... I provide for my kids, they rely on ME....... so...... you fuck with me, your fucking with me kids..... even if your not trying to fuck with me..... get it?*

_(Well, Oh, would you look at that........ the statement immediately following the "....." is all about me, me and my kids, and how I would go to any extent for them, the "......" coming from the statement starting with "*y*ou" leads into it...... hmmmm, and then I put in even "if your not trying to fuck with me", well, I generally try not to fuck with myself, "get it?")

I have no need to "save face" as I have lost none.

I will jump on your words though, I will exploit what they mean, and the contexts with which you use them.


----------



## growin4it (Dec 21, 2009)

dill is there a way to just block dragon from the thread? he is never going to let this go, and will continue to argue until everyone agrees that he is in the right, which obviously is not going to happen. he is ruining your journal... he can start his own thread and talk about it there... 

have some respect for the guy who started the journal, and just let it go... seriously


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 21, 2009)

the second you, besides myself, applies to anyone else that has children.

That's why I didn't post I in that section, but in the next that it leads into......

(wow, look ^^^^ Im using the Exact same context I ALWAYS USE!)

and guess what.... I went off on FDD on day when he didn't deserve it about some BS, and I was WRONG, and I readily admited to it. 

I state my intentions clearly. Interesting how people compliment how clearly I depict things.

The only thing that I did or said that was fucked up..... was take up so much space here on Dills thread trying to explain simple reason, get you stoners to do some of your own research and learn about some very important topics, and explain the definition of words and how the way I use grammer and syntax is constant and plainly evident of many minute details that without close inspection and a clear understanding of the English language (both as written and spoken) the reader would never notice. For example, I only use Capital letters for particular reasons, but Typically, if you see me use a capital letter in the middle of a sentence for a word or words that it would not be grammatically corect to capitalize, there is a (or many) good reason for it. Typically, Captial. Typically, when you see a Series of Dots, it means........ it leads somewhere. Typically when an idea is complete, it is followed by ending punctuation. If the context of the following statement don't correspond with that of the next, a break of lines is usually provided to signal it.

The ONLY thing that I have been hot headed about, that I have been upset about, was the insult from the person that has no children, about what it is to be a good parent and "....truly care about your children...." wish you could say that to my face. And the face of every other parent grower on this site. Hope you find out while your in jail for improperly defending yourself for cannabis cultivation, that she is expecting, keeping it, and your not getting out for 5 yrs "Mr. Good Parent".


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 21, 2009)

wow people... have you not taken the time to realize you have been arguing since page 25 and here it is now 30 and there is no sign of it stopping. You completely hijacked this guys thread, none of this has anything to do with HIS grow... To tell you the truth, I could give a fuck about your problems and the need to defend ones self image portrayed on a fucking forum... Im sick reading it and im sure Dillweed is as well so please move that shit else where! might i suggest PM? or possibly a new thread under the category Who Gives A Fuck?

sorry to hear about people getting busted through a forum, but you didnt think they would find out if they were really interested? I have had police come to my work with photos from myspace and facebook... they arent fucking stupid... sorry again that such a thing has happened but if you want to live in the US, this is what most of us must go through. (not specifically sought after through RIU but you get the idea)

Dillweed, your last pic update was the 9th? wtf man... lol im only messin around, eagerly awaiting an update though!


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 21, 2009)

growin4it said:


> dill is there a way to just block dragon from the thread?


https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7023

That utility will completely block any specific user's posts from showing up on this forum if you add them to your ignore list. It only works if you use Firefox as your browser though, but that should be a given.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 21, 2009)

come on gusy peace and love 

lol anyways dill im still here chillin followin silently with my bubb

fuk the piggies too and the feds sneaky bitches


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 21, 2009)

^^ well said boomer lol short sweet, i like it

Kinda reminded me of a couple years ago, I had just finished off a fat bowl of BBxAK-47 sprinkled with a penny size pile of kief when I had realized for the past 8 months I was posting detailed pics/reviews of weed, bong rippin vids, etc with the same damn username as my email, photobucket, youtube, and that stupid mistake of even making a myspace let alone it was the same display name...

not really sure why this didnt dawn on me before, within 2 weeks of that I saw first hand they werent afraid to use social networking sites for criminal investigations... It wasnt me they were investigating thankfully however from the photos i was shown printed from myspace they were able to piece together when he stole the laptop *featured in pictures the night of theft* along side his pics of rolls, coke, and weed stash. Our shop is well known in the area to purchase used equipment so naturally we had purchased the laptop a couple days before hand. 

not even 20min after he left i went back to all the accounts and shut them down, created new ones all with different names this time


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 21, 2009)

I am with Boomer, Dill always has such wonderful journal's... great info, and great pics.. can we just get back to the issue at hand.."Dill's" journal not whatever else is going on.. I respect everyone's opinion, but this is someone's journal, let him have his peace here. Rock-on Dill!


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 21, 2009)

i m still here .wouldn't miss for the world


----------



## growin4it (Dec 21, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7023
> 
> That utility will completely block any specific user's posts from showing up on this forum if you add them to your ignore list. It only works if you use Firefox as your browser though, but that should be a given.



nice.. much better now

so now that you're running both tents at the same time, how are you keeping temps down in each? perhaps you have a more efficient way than what I'm doing, which is nearly identical to your DIY vent system but used for channeling the cold air in rather than the hot air out.. if that makes sense lol.. just ripped some nice hash


----------



## aa614 (Dec 22, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Letsgo through this shall we..... seems some people need to learn how to read comprehensively...... notice the breaks between the statements I make.... broken up just like paragraphs.... Why do people organize and separate paragraph? and what do these dotted lines represent that I am always using?........ possibly a relative connection between the ideas being presented before the "....." and after? And Why don't I always "......" at the end of every statement? If I don't use the "......" does it mean the thought is concluded?
> _
> 
> 
> ...


My point is that no one in their right mind would possibly interpret your post in the way which you CLAIM to have intended it to be. I think you're lying about what you meant when you typed the statement. And if you're not lying, that means that you have no idea which words to use when trying to convey an idea to other people. Either way, you are being percieved by many people as an ignorant person because of your recent posts.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 22, 2009)

Now that this thread has turned into a full fledged debate that has absolutely nothing to do with my journal, I might as well just start a new thread. I'll sleep on it.


----------



## poplars (Dec 22, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Now that this thread has turned into a full fledged debate that has absolutely nothing to do with my journal, I might as well just start a new thread. I'll sleep on it.


yeah I would if I were you. or have a mod take out the past 3-4 pages . . .


----------



## wordtothewise (Dec 22, 2009)

Dill... start a new private journal. There's too much riff raff that completely destroyed your journal.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 22, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Dill... start a new private journal. There's too much riff raff that completely destroyed your journal.


I'm considering it. I don't even really know if I want to even bother at this point though. Still thinking it over and wondering if it is even worth the trouble.


----------



## Boulderheads (Dec 22, 2009)

It seems as if things are returning to chill mode... you shouldn't have to do this.. 

but maybe you could ask the people who clogged up your thread to kindly remove any posts that do not pertain directly to your grow. I hope you decide to keep us updated one way or another. This journal exemplifies what you can achieve when you are happy with a set-up and really start dialing it in..

Thanks in advance for keeping this thing going Dill..


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 22, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Now that this thread has turned into a full fledged debate that has absolutely nothing to do with my journal, I might as well just start a new thread. I'll sleep on it.



im down for watever brotha just along for the learning and viewing ride. 
im sure everyone here agrees we just wanna watch and like mom said dont have sumthing nice to say dont say it at all 

how bout we start a trash talk thread? thatd b fun bahaha


----------



## PotStoner (Dec 22, 2009)

blueberry fem herms out pretty easy. I prefer non fem myself


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 22, 2009)

PotStoner said:


> blueberry fem herms out pretty easy. I prefer non fem myself


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2009)

*What the fuck?? *


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2009)

*What the fuck???*

Thought that I would check out your journal bro, if I remember correctly you have a Jillybean going? I have several TGA strains going myself.....

Well anyways it was all I could do to skim the last few pages..... Good luck.


----------



## slabhead (Dec 23, 2009)

Yo Dill, how about some fresh pics to get everything back on track. Or a smoke report. OR another pic of the tan, lol


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow, is this thread just depressing now or what? Someone actually gave me negative rep because of this thread as if I had anything to do with it completely going off course. Strange.


----------



## growin4it (Dec 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Wow, is this thread just depressing now or what? Someone actually gave me negative rep because of this thread as if I had anything to do with it completely going off course. Strange.


u can give people negative rep? lame


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Wow, is this thread just depressing now or what? Someone actually gave me negative rep because of this thread as if I had anything to do with it completely going off course. Strange.


I thought only mods can give negative rep? I surely dont have the ability to give neg rep, but sure as hell gotten it from a mod once


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Wow, is this thread just depressing now or what? Someone actually gave me negative rep because of this thread as if I had anything to do with it completely going off course. Strange.



wtf first off didnt know that was possible and second thats fukd up if sumone did. i was wonder about my rep status shit my rep shit next to my avatar was "stoner stoner" now it went bak to previous "mr. ganja" lame


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 23, 2009)

DaveCoulier said:


> I thought only mods can give negative rep? I surely dont have the ability to give neg rep, but sure as hell gotten it from a mod once


Members of the Elite Rollers Society (those who have donated to the site) are also able to give negative rep.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 23, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Members of the Elite Rollers Society (those who have donated to the site) are also able to give negative rep.


Well thats fucked up. Id love to see the coward come forward and show himself.


----------



## GoldenGloves (Dec 25, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> This thread really bums me out.


Hahaha, poor Dill man..

How are things lookin?


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 25, 2009)

GoldenGloves said:


> Hahaha, poor Dill man..
> 
> How are things lookin?


Fuck man i nearly just fell off my chair laughing and my gf looking at me like wtf? I came across the HUGE bird saying o REally? that u posted and damn i cant find it again to qoute it but fuck it was funny, so im reading this dude saying 'bb fems herm under stress then BAM! O Really? really funny..
Anyways man on with the show.. if its any type of motivation im just a dude in Australia sitting in my loungeroom and i am totally enthused to see wots happening in ur tent like 100000miles away or some shit.. i always enjoy catching up on ur grow


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 25, 2009)

i have a 41 plant grow in flower two lights mh and hos for full spectru(really beilive in this) for a total 800 watts daytime temps around 72-76 night around 60-62 self breed strains of good-great yielding strains and they are now about 29" average in week three of flower can u give me guesses as far as yield goes from these pics and that info 
growing indoor 09 pictures by mikegreenthumb - Photobucket


----------



## slabhead (Dec 25, 2009)

Howdy Dill, burn a fatty today! Nothing like a big fat Christmas doobie


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry x-mas dill hope u have a good one


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I took a few pics earlier today but am honestly just a little too lazy (and stoned) to post them at the moment. I might tomorrow if everything remains calm and collected on here like it has for the past few days. I hope everyone had a good, safe holiday.


----------



## dontpanicorganic (Dec 26, 2009)

cant wait to see the pics my stoney friend!


----------



## socalrican (Dec 26, 2009)

This thread was crazy.. Cant wait to see the results of all those strains!


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 26, 2009)

Christmas buds!


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 26, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Christmas buds!


OOh yeh! these girls mos def on there way to obesity, maybe even diabetes if they aint careful.. +Rep.


----------



## baggednismo (Dec 26, 2009)

ahhh yes, and the update!
they look gorgeous Dill keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Dec 26, 2009)

Hot Damn! Those are some beautiful ladies.


----------



## afgan (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice work man, your journals keep me motivated because they set a good standard in superb growing!


----------



## forlease (Dec 26, 2009)

nice plants dude, now i have to go back and look at your previous grows =X


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I repotted the clones a couple days ago too and will snap a few photos of them in the next day or so.


----------



## mikegreenthumb (Dec 27, 2009)

looking awesome our setups from what i can tell look the same


----------



## goofygolfer (Dec 28, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Christmas buds!


can you say tarzan lol what a jungle .yep deff. looking good


----------



## slabhead (Dec 31, 2009)

They look so happy Dill. I like that lights off pic. How are the clones lookin'? 

Have a Happy New Year bro

 slabhead


----------



## BooMeR242 (Dec 31, 2009)

damn that is a jungle haha very leafy


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 1, 2010)

Flowering room now at 35 days of 12/12:


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 1, 2010)

Close up shots of my Lemon Skunk:


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 1, 2010)

Clones are now about one week into veg:


----------



## bleuballz (Jan 1, 2010)

DAMN dillweed! nice garden man.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 1, 2010)

dill i have question ? how is the dna sour cream coming . is she living up to your expectations dam well thats more than 1 lol. your new babies are lookin real good and happy new year bro keep it green


----------



## D4rKeN (Jan 1, 2010)

wow beautifull grow man cant wait to see them harvested


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 1, 2010)

The Sour Cream is flowering really slow and is honestly a disappointment so far. I didn't even take a cutting from it either.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2010)

Gotta love walking into the flower room and *BAM..BUDS EVERYWHERE!!*

Nice +rep


----------



## foobarster (Jan 1, 2010)

How long did you veg for?


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 2, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> The Sour Cream is flowering really slow and is honestly a disappointment so far. I didn't even take a cutting from it either.


i am having the same expirence ,also i noticed that it doesnt like high ppms.


----------



## growin4it (Jan 2, 2010)

looks like you cut a lot of clones, double your usual amount! are you expanding your setup?

great looking garden bro!


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking Good! Cant wait to see more.! Subscribed


----------



## fishindog (Jan 2, 2010)

looking fantastic dill


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 2, 2010)

growin4it said:


> looks like you cut a lot of clones, double your usual amount! are you expanding your setup?
> 
> great looking garden bro!


I think I'm going to try and grow 36 smaller plants (single cola lollipop style) instead of 16 larger ones this time and see what the difference in results will be.


----------



## growin4it (Jan 2, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> I think I'm going to try and grow 36 smaller plants (single cola lollipop style) instead of 16 larger ones this time and see what the difference in results will be.


nice i have wanted to run a similar experiment, i'll be looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 2, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> I think I'm going to try and grow 36 smaller plants (single cola lollipop style) instead of 16 larger ones this time and see what the difference in results will be.


If you dont increase your yielld, I'll be a monkey's uncle


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Jan 4, 2010)

sticky mango is a C I. confidential informant and thats my OPINION. dill the popos on u bro. good luck. they have ur ip an all dat im sure being in da same state. ask urself this. if u got locked up for growin weed would u get out of jail to go right back on the internet, the same shit that damn near got u popped off?????????????? dumb ass white boy think nobody can see that. sticky u a bitch ass trick an nobody belives u bitch. u have fucked the forum up jus like some otha tricks have im sure so i dont post shit ever. so go ahead an think i dont grow all u want. i do me an stay lowkey. u postin shit an havin shit linked to ur facvebook like its fuckin legal u bitch.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 5, 2010)

chicagokushman23 said:


> sticky mango is a C I. confidential informant and thats my OPINION. dill the popos on u bro. good luck. they have ur ip an all dat im sure being in da same state. ask urself this. if u got locked up for growin weed would u get out of jail to go right back on the internet, the same shit that damn near got u popped off?????????????? dumb ass white boy think nobody can see that. sticky u a bitch ass trick an nobody belives u bitch. u have fucked the forum up jus like some otha tricks have im sure so i dont post shit ever. so go ahead an think i dont grow all u want. i do me an stay lowkey. u postin shit an havin shit linked to ur facvebook like its fuckin legal u bitch.


1- Sticky Mango isn't a narc.

2- I don't live in Florida, which is the same state as Sticky Mango.

3- I have a static IP address that changes on a daily basis.

4- Learn how to speak a language other than Ebonics.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 5, 2010)

DillWeed

Been reading your journals. Thank you very much for taking the time to share your experience. It really helps those of us who wish to learn.

*I dint see if you stated this already so if you did I apologize. I was wondering if you noticed any difference from removing the lower third? You left them on your first grow but removed them on your second. Any benefits? Any help greatly appreciated. *

Thank for your time Dill and *AWSOME* buds brovery impressive, *one of the best I have seen on this site.* 

_PS: and for all you fuckers spewing shit on Dills thread GTFO! Like my momma you to tell me if you have nothing good to say then keep your mouth shut. Sorry Dill had to vent you are way too nice a guy. I would tear them a new ass hole! Lol them add them to the IGNORE list._


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 5, 2010)

Dill, I noticed you and another I do believe comment on having problems with the Sour Cream. Im asking bc I just germed one and was curious what to expect, or go ahead and germ something else to just in case...thanks for the help in advance, and your plants are ABSOLUTELY NASTY!! Prob the healthiest ones Ive seen in quite awhile. Im tuned in bro...


----------



## AllAboutIt (Jan 5, 2010)

chicagokushman23 said:


> sticky mango is a C I. confidential informant and thats my OPINION. dill the popos on u bro. good luck. they have ur ip an all dat im sure being in da same state. ask urself this. if u got locked up for growin weed would u get out of jail to go right back on the internet, the same shit that damn near got u popped off?????????????? dumb ass white boy think nobody can see that. sticky u a bitch ass trick an nobody belives u bitch. u have fucked the forum up jus like some otha tricks have im sure so i dont post shit ever. so go ahead an think i dont grow all u want. i do me an stay lowkey. u postin shit an havin shit linked to ur facvebook like its fuckin legal u bitch.


i dedicate this to the ChicagoHater http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLsHP94bvXs


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 5, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> 1- Sticky Mango isn't a narc.
> 
> 2- I don't live in Florida, which is the same state as Sticky Mango.
> 
> ...


sry just had to point this out, bugs the fuck out of me when i see it. 
you have a dynamic IP address which changes, static does not change! and if you are under the impression that your ISP changes the IP daily your wrong. it has the capability to change as many times as need be however most commonly even after you reset your ISP modem it still doesnt change. if you live in a metropolitan area then yes i would imagine it would change if you reset but max i have ever seen a dynamic IP change is weekly at best *when i used to live in the treasure coast FL* here in BFE it doesnt work that way...

they also tell you that it changes frequently because they dont want to be bound by contract, you can pay extra with any ISP to get a static or use dyndns.com if you dont want to pay the ISP extra in the case you want to host servers or w/e your intentions are.

if you would like a complete breakdown of why this happens im sure i can oblige, was trying to keep it short 

that sucks about the sour cream, i have smoked it once and it was bomb but since then every time i saw it something went horribly wrong during the grow so i turned it down. got talking to a friend about the sour cream and he wasnt very happy with it every time he grew it either. late flower every time and he had a tough time keeping the first 2 tries alive in hydro on the same res as the other strain 30 or so but soil didnt do much better.

im intrigued on this 36 lollipop grow, whats your guess on yield difference?


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 6, 2010)

Hearing this about the Sour Cream sucks..got one Germing now...Might just go ahead and prepae for the worst and Germ something else as well..


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 6, 2010)

SL2 said:


> *I dint see if you stated this already so if you did I apologize. I was wondering if you noticed any difference from removing the lower third? You left them on your first grow but removed them on your second. Any benefits?*


I am a firm believer that trimming the bottom branches off of your plants is very beneficial to them. For one thing, those bottom branches don't get very much light at all and the result is some of the lightest, fluffiest, worthless buds ever. No density whatsoever. By trimming these branches early, you are redirecting the plant's energy back to the tops so it can focus on creating larger, denser colas and buds on the higher branches. By eliminating all of that useless foliage you also greatly improve the airflow in your grow space as well. It is a hell of a lot easier to water your plants after pruning them too.



MattyMatt said:


> Dill, I noticed you and another I do believe comment on having problems with the Sour Cream. Im asking bc I just germed one and was curious what to expect, or go ahead and germ something else to just in case...thanks for the help in advance, and your plants are ABSOLUTELY NASTY!! Prob the healthiest ones Ive seen in quite awhile. Im tuned in bro...


Yeah, the Sour Cream is pretty sad looking compared to the rest of the plants. Guess this strain is a "one and done" for me.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillweed, Im not sure if you follow the lollipopping debate thread, but any chance you would be interested in doing a detailed grow journal of popping vs not popping to help end the debate?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> Dillweed, Im not sure if you follow the lollipopping debate thread, but any chance you would be interested in doing a detailed grow journal of popping vs not popping to help end the debate?


Is there still a debate?


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 6, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Is there still a debate?


Its still raging on. One member is going to do a side by side test starting a week into February. Im hoping someone else will do it as well and provide us more data.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 6, 2010)

Post a link to that thread and I'll be more than happy to check it out and offer some input.


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 6, 2010)

Lollipop Lollipop oh Lolli Lolli Lollipop!


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 6, 2010)

something just doesnt seem right about lollipoping, wouldnt you yield more if you topped and trimmed the other lower growth? 4 colas instead of 1?


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 6, 2010)

IDK, honestly, mine just happened by natural occurance, but it was great for the amt of room that I have...


----------



## baggednismo (Jan 6, 2010)

thats kinda what i figured, would be a great technique if you have like 4ft to work with and still trying to run a hood giving you a bit over 3ft of height. I guess if you run say 36 lollipop's all 36 will get sufficient light to its main cola *the only cola*. in theory it sounds like you would yield more if per say they arent 36 low riders

prove to me it works, side by side and i will change. until then im gunna stick with topping and fimming


----------



## DaveCoulier (Jan 6, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Post a link to that thread and I'll be more than happy to check it out and offer some input.


https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/244201-lollipopping.html

Its a sad read. Lots of bitching and what not, and even when a member offers to do a side by side comparison UB still dismisses him. I like UB, and he's contributed alot here, but he's very set in his own ways and stubborn as a mule.


----------



## growin4it (Jan 6, 2010)

it seems to me that the biggest advantage of lollipopping is you can cut the veg time down to probably 2 weeks.. as for the final weight, both sides seem to have an identical argument... will more plants with less quantity each give u more total? or will less plants with more bud on each give you more total weight? hmm... dill i think i'll just wait for YOUR results lol


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 6, 2010)

MattyMatt said:


> Lollipop Lollipop oh Lolli Lolli Lollipop!



about how much do they yield each i could see growing maybe 1000 like that but y less seems like a waste of time


----------



## donkeyote (Jan 7, 2010)

I would think that 4 lollipops vs. one bush in a 2'X2' area would yield a little more due to apical dominance, unless the bush was scrogged properly. Then you would have similar yields, but a much longer veg time on the bush, giving the advantage to the lollipop in the grams/watt/time category.


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

baggednismo said:


> thats kinda what i figured, would be a great technique if you have like 4ft to work with and still trying to run a hood giving you a bit over 3ft of height. I guess if you run say 36 lollipop's all 36 will get sufficient light to its main cola *the only cola*. in theory it sounds like you would yield more if per say they arent 36 low riders
> 
> prove to me it works, side by side and i will change. until then im gunna stick with topping and fimming


I dont have any say in the argument. Im not trying to prove one or the other. Honestly bro, Im a rookie, and i let my plants do what they want, and its worked extreme wonders for me so far! I do have height restraints in my op atm however,so I do control height by switching to flower at a certain height during veg. I just posted the pics just to show a lollipop, bc me and ole girl thought it was cool it grew like that as well, but could careless what it grows into, as long as it produces some dank ass buds, then Ill take proper care of her. Im not even gonna waste my time hitting that debate thread up bc I dont have an opinion for one on the subject, and most importantly, I didnt come here to debate, I came here to talk to fellow MJ supporters to share my love, and to learn and gain some love as well. Happy Growing All!


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 7, 2010)

grodrowithme said:


> about how much do they yield each i could see growing maybe 1000 like that but y less seems like a waste of time


Thats 26g, so roughly a zip, you are looking at right there for the one, and 43g, or zip and a half on the other.

And my self disclaimer I will state again, I DO NOT SUPPORT LOLLIPOPPING OR ANY GROW METHOD FOR THAT MATTER! Whatever my plants do on natural occurence is what they do. I just take proper care of them. I DO NOT have a debate in this matter. I just posted pics bc I thought they were pretty plants, and now I realize I shouldnt have posted them in dill's journal to begin with.(sorry dill) I could post pics of others that arent Lolli's, but its his grow journal, and that would be rude. Everyone, just blaze some nice buds from whatever grow method it came from and lets chill and learn and burn together.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 12, 2010)

Big picture update coming today, guys! I promise this time!


----------



## AllAboutIt (Jan 12, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Big picture update coming today, guys! I promise this time!


im holdin ya to it


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 12, 2010)

im waitin for it,.. been a few hours but im ready! lol


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 12, 2010)

Tent number one at 46 days of 12/12:


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 12, 2010)

Bubble Gum:







Bubble Gum close up:







Sensi Star:







Violator Kush:


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 12, 2010)

Tent number two at 18 days of 18/6:


----------



## Knickers (Jan 12, 2010)

Love that bubblegum!


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 12, 2010)

Knickers said:


> Love that bubblegum!


Yeah, it's really a great strain. The guy I got the cutting from has been growing it for more than a decade and it started with a single cutting just like he gave to me. It is also the shortest plant in the tent. It is barely over 2 feet tall, but it is a bush and a half with about a dozen mini colas all over it. I can't wait to grow more of them on my next run and I can just imagine how insane they would be if I topped them.


----------



## MattyMatt (Jan 13, 2010)

so healthy looking.....so how long you keepin em on veg for?


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 13, 2010)

My new formula is basically this:

1- Cut clones from the plants in tent A and immediately begin flowering the plants in tent A under a 12/12 light schedule.

2- Keep the clones from tent A in my homemade clonebox in small containers under 24 hours of floro light for 4 weeks.

3- Repot the clones from tent A into 2 gallon pots which effectively turns them into the plants from tent B.

4- Veg the new plants in tent B for 2 weeks under an 18/6 light schedule.

5- Cut clones from the plants in tent B and immediately begin flowering the plants in tent B under a 12/12 light schedule.

6- Keep the clones from tent B in my homemade clonebox in small containers under 24 hours of floro lights for 4 weeks.

7- Harvest the plants from tent A (which will be flowered for exactly 10 weeks at this point) and immediately repot the clones from tent B into 2 gallon pots which effectively turns them into the plants from tent A.

Rinse and repeat and you will be harvesting between 2 and 2.5 pounds every 6 weeks with this method.


----------



## goofygolfer (Jan 13, 2010)

awesome update !!!!!! in one of your posts a while ,back you said this was an advanced growing thread. i think you need to rethink that statment, and call it and master's growing thread . all the girls look great and healthy. it's always a pleasure to watch you work the mojo. cheers and keep it green


----------



## autoflowa (Jan 13, 2010)

sup dillweed that sensi star looks like a fuckin christmas tree lmao.. i heard thats some crazy smoke !! Cant wait for harvest pics!!


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait to harvest either, my friend. All of those Sensi Star plants are the Lemon pheno and look like Christmas trees just like you said. Pretty consistent strain. The Violator Kush plants all look similar but not exactly the same and I think I have two different phenos of that one. The Blueberry is out of control though. All five look completely different!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought you were growing bud Dill, where did all the bushes come from?  Both of your tents are looking amazing.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 16, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Tent number two at 18 days of 18/6:


Whatzup Dill! At fisrt I thought these were from seed and was like OMG. WTF an I doing wrong??? lol 

Even for clones they are unreal... Very very nice 

Show mr your thumb...I bet it is green....


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope, no more seeds for me. I just cut another group of clones the other day and just put the plants in tent B into flower.


----------



## smokeygun (Jan 16, 2010)

rockin )


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Nope, no more seeds for me. I just cut another group of clones the other day and just put the plants in tent B into flower.


You taking clones in veg or flower? I thought I read you took them two weeks into flower...


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 17, 2010)

SL2 said:


> You taking clones in veg or flower? I thought I read you took them two weeks into flower...


I take them in veg and then immediately begin flowering the plants I took the cuttings from.


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 24, 2010)

About to begin flushing the flowering plants in a day or two. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Knickers (Jan 24, 2010)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## GorrilaGrower (Jan 25, 2010)

ok so i read all your journals... and it took me about 2 hours...lol this one i kinda half assed because its 2am. i also couldnt read all the posts of people argueing about how big there forum muscles were...but besides that ive learned so much from all this. you obv put in alot of time and effort in both the grow and in these forums. i giv you props and rep. cant wait to see these results !


----------



## vertise (Jan 26, 2010)

nice grow dude


----------



## Lakai (Jan 26, 2010)

yo can you tell me, if you have noticed difference of the smoke strength by growing from seed plants and then their clones?
it is true that buds grown from clones have less THC? your observations


----------



## SL2 (Jan 26, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> About to begin flushing the flowering plants in a day or two. Pics coming soon!


Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 27, 2010)

Started the flush today and I am wiped out... I'll post some pics tomorrow everyone!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jan 27, 2010)

ill be here waitin


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 27, 2010)

nice...


----------



## slabhead (Jan 29, 2010)

say dill, how's the vk lookin'?


----------



## AllAboutIt (Feb 1, 2010)

how goes it? any action


----------



## Nike617 (Feb 1, 2010)

pics yet??????????????


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 4, 2010)

Flowering chamber at 68 days of 12/12:


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like they'll be ready for harvest in a week or so.

Bubble Gum:







Lemon Widow:


----------



## yankeesrule (Feb 4, 2010)

Holy Shit, great job


----------



## Knickers (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks great Dill! Look forward to your opinion on the bubblegum smoke.


----------



## Boulderheads (Feb 5, 2010)

Simply brilliant.. Dill my friend...You along with SomeGuy are among the most consistent botanists I have seen. Thank you for sharing your wonderful ladies with us.. we should all be so fortunate to be able to wake up to your secret garden every day


----------



## SL2 (Feb 5, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Looks like they'll be ready for harvest in a week or so.
> 
> Bubble Gum:
> 
> ...


DW "SWEET" man  

I will take an oz of each!!! 

You still on the FF big 3? I want to keep my leaves like you. Looks great...


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 5, 2010)

Yep, still using the Fox Farms trio. I started flushing these plants last week though with plain water and molasses. I expect to harvest them sometime between this coming Monday and Thursday. Stick around!


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 5, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Yep, still using the Fox Farms trio. I started flushing these plants last week though with plain water and molasses. I expect to harvest them sometime between this coming Monday and Thursday. Stick around!


Dill, how do you rate the taste of buds when using FF trio. Over at ICMag, there was a thread where pretty much everyone was bashing on FF, saying it made their buds taste like crap. I imagine it has more to do with the buds not receiving a proper cure more than anything else though.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 5, 2010)

Never had a problem with the Fox Farms trio making my buds taste bad. I make sure I properly flush them for at least two weeks before I harvest and then I give them a 2-4 week cure (depending on the strain) and have never had a problem.


----------



## zeta20 (Feb 5, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Never had a problem with the Fox Farms trio making my buds taste bad. I make sure I properly flush them for at least two weeks before I harvest and then I give them a 2-4 week cure (depending on the strain) and have never had a problem.


the bubble plant you have is that the same as bubblelicious?

i got some ferminized bubblelicious from nirvana.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 6, 2010)

No, it is a totally different strain. It is the classic Serious Seeds Bubble Gum and the guy I got the cutting from has been growing it for 10+ years. Very good shit!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Dill what is your flushing procedure?


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 6, 2010)

*I use two gallon pots*

Day 1: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 4: half a gallon of plain water - Day 6: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 9: half a gallon of plain water - Day 11: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 14: Harvest if ready, if not, keep repeating as needed...

Always use double the amount of water compared to the size of your container. For instance, if you use five gallon pots, you would need to put ten gallons of water through each one at least three different times to properly flush.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> *I use two gallon pots*
> 
> Day 1: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 4: half a gallon of plain water - Day 6: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 9: half a gallon of plain water - Day 11: three gallons of plain water followed by one gallon of plain water with a tablespoon of molasses - Day 14: Harvest if ready, if not, keep repeating as needed...
> 
> Always use double the amount of water compared to the size of your container. For instance, if you use five gallon pots, you would need to put ten gallons of water through each one at least three different times to properly flush.


Damn DW thats a hell of a flush cycle. Makes what I was doing seem like a sprinkle not a flushlol Sounds well thought out and sequenced. 

So what are the differences you have seen using this flushing procedure? 

Please do tell!!


----------



## BlackRoses (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn they are looking gorgeous Dill,
too bad there are 2 cola's sticking out like that.. but very impressive!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dill do you do a dark period at the end or run the lights till the end? 

Thanks bro...


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 7, 2010)

Obviously the more you flush your plants the better the buds will taste in the end, especially with the proper cure. As far as a 24 hour dark period before harvest, I have done it both ways before (that's what she said) and have never noticed a difference.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 7, 2010)

"thats what she said" lmao

Thanks Dill I appreciate your opinion&#8230;


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 7, 2010)

Big day tomorrow - I'm going to harvest at least 5-6 plants. They look ready.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 8, 2010)

dang dill that Lemon Widow and Bubble Gum look amazing.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 8, 2010)

oh im def gona be checkin in everyday to see ur harvest update then


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 9, 2010)

I harvested 4 plants yesterday and am going to harvest 4 more today. I figure if I do 4 a day for 4 straight days I won't get as frustrated as if I tried to do it all in one or two days.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 9, 2010)

These are the last shots of all the plants together:


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody care for a beer?







How about a half gallon of milk?


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 9, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you: the beautiful Violator Kush:


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2010)

Excellent work Dill 
Your ladies are awesome!!! 
You need to work on the camera focuslol


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 9, 2010)

Lmfao!!!!
You had too throw that beer bottle in there didnt you !!!!lol
Milk jug????? Okay ....now your just being silly dill...
I guess we all know once we see that bottle ..... its time for a chop.....
So cheers dill..... 
I just had that sensi .....and man its great .....
So whats next ....running for pesident, teaching grow seminars, making ties with the mexican drug cartel.....or will you do another grow?????..... please tell


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 9, 2010)

great fuckn job mang. great grow huge colas. gotta love the blue moon!  props for sure


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2010)

Guess I'm the last one here...

Awesome though...  I gotta catch up from DAY ONE!!!

But the results are simply stunning..:


----------



## Grownganic (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work dill! I was just reading post #383, so you are using a total 2 1000 watters, a 400 watt, and t5's. In 2 tents and a clonebox...Im just wondering how much space is that? And are those homemade tents?


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 9, 2010)

my girl just trashed my last grow, she finally is out of the house as of today SS is one of the strains i was thinking of growing so subscribed late to see the finished pics of that and a smoke report, was trying to fig another strain or 2 to grow was wanting to find trainwreck i kinda like having strains people have heard of but that VK looks so nice might just say fuck those people lol GJ


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 9, 2010)

also since my girl moved out maybe ill up grade from closet to spare rooms like you said cost 2k huh taxes should be here any day how much does it cost a month to run ur set up thanks in advance


----------



## glassblower3000 (Feb 9, 2010)

how'd I miss this journal????Damn Dill....very respectable grow show!!!


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys! I harvested 4 more plants today and now I am half way there. Ready for some sleep now and I will post more pics and answer questions in the next day or so.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 11, 2010)

ah hem i guess saying awesome, looking good, marvelous, fantastic would be redundant but what da heck i ll say it any way . woweee dill your are on point + rep bro


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks again, guys! Still harvesting these things all by myself so it is taking forever. Of course the wife had to go out of town to visit her mother during harvest week!


----------



## fishindog (Feb 11, 2010)

Looking awesome man! I havent been on in awhile...good time to come back


----------



## AllAboutIt (Feb 11, 2010)

i have to ask, i cant figure it out, what are the reflective bag things hanging all over the tent?
o and....very well done as always


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 11, 2010)

AllAboutIt said:


> i have to ask, i cant figure it out, what are the reflective bag things hanging all over the tent?
> o and....very well done as always


Those would be a product called Damp-Rid which helps keep moisture and humidity at a minimum during flowering.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey man, i was just thinkin, what you do with a "flat" set-up i bet you could double that with a vertical or stadium setup,
just a thought


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 14, 2010)

I have thought about changing things, but if it ain't broke don't fix it, you know?


----------



## sancho (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Dill Ive followed your last couple grows and have to say Im impressed! im really new at this and Im coming into 3 wks 12/12, Im not trying to jack your thread but can you give me a yield estimate on my 6.5x8ft 2000w hps tent, Im runnin bubblegum GDP and SSH, thats a stinkbuddie NFT in the back and 5gal blackgoild/perlite with botanicare nute line and co2. Man I hope Im not settin my sights to high following your grow! thanks DW,


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 18, 2010)

No idea man, I'm not familiar with those strains but it looks like you're doing good so far. You should yield at least as much as I do anyway, depending on the strains.


----------



## sancho (Feb 18, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> No idea man, I'm not familiar with those strains but it looks like you're doing good so far. You should yield at least as much as I do anyway, depending on the strains.


DW If I was in the same zip code as your yield Id be doing backflips!! I didnt mean to jack your thread/journal, thanks bro!


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 19, 2010)

sancho said:


> Hey Dill Ive followed your last couple grows and have to say Im impressed! im really new at this and Im coming into 3 wks 12/12, Im not trying to jack your thread but can you give me a yield estimate on my 6.5x8ft 2000w hps tent, Im runnin bubblegum GDP and SSH, thats a stinkbuddie NFT in the back and 5gal blackgoild/perlite with botanicare nute line and co2. Man I hope Im not settin my sights to high following your grow! thanks DW,


 Jesus sancho!!!! That ur first grow?!?!?!mother fucker you dont play around do you lol do ur thing boy!!!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

love this fuckin journal


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

all of my favorite strains


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 19, 2010)

Guys, this VK is fucking out of this world. Dopest dope I ever smoked!


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 19, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Guys, this VK is fucking out of this world. Dopest dope I ever smoked!


Ill take your word for it.....
Im gonna try and pick some up tonight ....
A few shops carry it near me.....
Ill have the fulll smoke report on my journ by tmro....hope its as dank as yours...


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 19, 2010)

Trust me, bro. It's worth it! The look, the smell, the taste, the high... everything is just right with this stuff!


----------



## donkeyote (Feb 19, 2010)

now there's an endorsement I will take note of, nice work man


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 19, 2010)

i think i got high just looking thru this journal...nice thumb dillweed +rep


----------



## kovo (Feb 20, 2010)

i'm guessin you havested the whole crop now dill what was the dry weight?


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 20, 2010)

Dry weight was just under 31 ounces this time. I had four less plants, so that was about what I expected.


----------



## goofygolfer (Feb 20, 2010)

wow elbows popin off at every turn . pack a bowl for me 
thanks for showing us how do to it


----------



## AllAboutIt (Feb 20, 2010)

how are the babys, well not babies anymore im sure, PICS


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 20, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Dry weight was just under 31 ounces this time. I had four less plants, so that was about what I expected.


 WOWtime...how much do you usually pull, about 36-40?


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, somewhere around 2.5 pounds when I grew 20 plants.


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 20, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Yeah, somewhere around 2.5 pounds when I grew 20 plants.


Great Job Dill! Now I want me some of that Violator Kush!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Feb 20, 2010)

awesome yield bro. a pound a light is always great but more then that requires more skill. congrats


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again, guys. I just gave +rep to everyone on the last two pages. I really appreciate the kind words and will have some pics of the next batch (which is 5+ weeks into flower) very soon.


----------



## sancho (Feb 21, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks again, guys. I just gave +rep to everyone on the last two pages. I really appreciate the kind words and will have some pics of the next batch (which is 5+ weeks into flower) very soon.


thanks DW! Im 4 wks in flower tmrw.


----------



## sancho (Feb 21, 2010)

sancho said:


> thanks DW! Im 4 wks in flower tmrw.


subscribed


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 21, 2010)

so dill how much longer till you harvest that sensi star cant wait for a report on it think thats what ima grow next


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 21, 2010)

I harvested it two weeks ago. I'll give a report on them all soon.


----------



## Knickers (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm interested in your final opinion of the bubblegum too! Almost 2 elbows, keep up the consistency dill, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Delux83 (Feb 21, 2010)

oh ok only saw pics of the VK thought u hadnt harvested any others lol


----------



## sancho (Feb 21, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> oh ok only saw pics of the VK thought u hadnt harvested any others lol


Im only 4 wks in the bubblegum ,I doubt its VK but Ill drop you and Dill the verdict.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 23, 2010)

top notch journal right here


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks, but my last one was much better. I lacked serious motivation this time.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 23, 2010)

All your journals are good man you r 2 honest...+Rep

You will like this Dill. My WW harvest:







Thanks Big Jesse


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 24, 2010)

You know I love big colas. Nice!


----------



## fishindog (Feb 24, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> You know I love big colas. Nice!


Me too


----------



## donkeyote (Feb 25, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> You know I love big colas. Nice!


that's what she said


----------



## Flamestrains (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang sorry i wasnt srcribed for most of this one! DANK BUDZ


----------



## slabhead (Feb 25, 2010)

sweet buds


----------



## SL2 (Feb 25, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> You know I love big colas. Nice!





fishindog said:


> Me too





donkeyote said:


> that's what she said





slabhead said:


> sweet buds


Thanks guys. I am about to post the harvest picks if you want to check it out in my Homemade Flower Cabinet Thread.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 25, 2010)

Sweet, I'll check it out.


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 25, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Sweet, I'll check it out.


Can't get regular violator kush seeds now, I know that its been discontinued, not sure on the fems though.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 25, 2010)

discontinued??? I HOPE NOT...i was planning on breeding with that strain


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 25, 2010)

Ready2Inhale said:


> discontinued??? I HOPE NOT...i was planning on breeding with that strain


www.Drchronic.com still has them.


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 26, 2010)

DaveCoulier said:


> www.Drchronic.com still has them.



yeah but the place he gets them from doesn't, I wonder how many packs he bought and how long they will be kicking around.


----------



## DaveCoulier (Feb 26, 2010)

speedyseedz said:


> *yeah but the place he gets them from doesn't*, I wonder how many packs he bought and how long they will be kicking around.


LDO. Who knows.


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Feb 26, 2010)

:::heart-broke:::


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 27, 2010)

Still available from The Attitude:

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-violator-kush-feminized/prod_38.html


----------



## speedyseedz (Feb 27, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Still available from The Attitude:
> 
> http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/barneys-farm-violator-kush-feminized/prod_38.html


thats feminized bro, I said that they have discontinued the regular seeds.

Attitude still have some stock. I've got the fems in stock.


----------



## DillWeed (Feb 27, 2010)

Why would you not want feminized seeds from Barney's Farm? They have the best feminization process of all the seedbanks I have tried and I have tried many. Nothing but praise and respect for Barney's Farm from DillWeed!


----------



## donkeyote (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, im doing some Barneys blue cheese fems and its good shizzle, easy to clone, no bananas.


----------



## SL2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Dill got any harvest pics of the VK? 
How did the DP BB turn out for ya? 
I didnt see a post. Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 3, 2010)

how did the VK smoke? might order some seeds


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 3, 2010)

DAMM I BEEN AWAY FROM YOUR JOURNAL FOR A WHILE DILL.....AND I MUST SAY YOU STILL GROW BEAUTIFUL BIGG AZZ PLANTS!!! JUST FUCKING AWESOME!!!!





DillWeed said:


> Dry weight was just under 31 ounces this time. I had four less plants, so that was about what I expected.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks again, fellas. I will post full smoke reports later but for now I will rank them all in order of personal preference from this grow:

1- Violator Kush
2- Sensi Star
3- Sour Cream
4- Lemon Widow
5- Bubble Gum
6- Blueberry


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey dill it seems that you have been growing allot of old school cannibis cup winners that are good ....no question....
Despite that you went for some kush this time.....And you ranked it top notch...... was great to see
We can now thank california for scripting "kush" across ever ever single indica strain on the net.....lol
Land of a 1000 kushes...... Its funny how inventive people get with a shrarpie , when its time to get paid......lol
As for me ...all i grow is kush , especially ogkush..... Cause thats what the people will buy and pay top dollar for.,...
So what do u say dill.. og kush next round..... I have allot of extra seeds.....lol smile.....


----------



## slabhead (Mar 4, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks again, fellas. I will post full smoke reports later but for now I will rank them all in order of personal preference from this grow:
> 
> 1- Violator Kush
> 2- Sensi Star
> ...


 
Sweet Dill,
I'm glad to see the VK at the top of your list. I can't wait to see myself. She is already looking dark dank & deadly.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 4, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Thanks again, fellas. I will post full smoke reports later but for now I will rank them all in order of personal preference from this grow:
> 
> 1- Violator Kush
> 2- Sensi Star
> ...



SOUR CREAM IS # 3 WOW thats good news cause i ll have some soon. also i want to get violator kush


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice to see this stuff grown how its supposed to be grown. Looks delicious man. Keep Up The Good Work. OVERGROW THE GOVERNMENT !


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks again, guys! I sure do love this VK a hell of a lot. It might even be my favorite I have ever had. Time will tell...

And I really do want to try some OG Kush just to see what all the fuss is about. I'm waiting for Reserva Privada to restock their OG Kush seeds and I'll be all over it.

+Rep to all!


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 5, 2010)

Good to see im not the only one still awake! Awesome Dill that VK was such a pretty like greeen ugh makes me drool awesome grow cant wait to see the next one =D


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 5, 2010)

damn might try VK for myself

i also wanna try reserva privada OG kush, but i want the OG #18, says its more sour, sounds dope


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks great dill! Isn't VK just sweet!? I love how her leaves go almost a purple black!

Just got everything I need for a 3x3 ebb and flow set up yesterday- will be transitioning to hydro over the next couple month as the remaining soil plants finish out!

Well, much love and support! Keep it up.


----------



## BlackRoses (Mar 7, 2010)

I should try the Violator Kush asap then.. can't wait for the full report and yield!!


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 7, 2010)

bigjesse1922 said:


> Looks great dill! Isn't VK just sweet!? I love how her leaves go almost a purple black!
> 
> Just got everything I need for a 3x3 ebb and flow set up yesterday- will be transitioning to hydro over the next couple month as the remaining soil plants finish out!
> 
> Well, much love and support! Keep it up.


Why hydro? Just for the convenience of not having to spend 30 minutes watering your plants every other day or for any other reason(s) in particular? I've thought about trying it myself but have come to the conclusion that since I have my setup dialed in just the way I want it that I'm not ready to change.


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Mar 8, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Why hydro? Just for the convenience of not having to spend 30 minutes watering your plants every other day or for any other reason(s) in particular? I've thought about trying it myself but have come to the conclusion that since I have my setup dialed in just the way I want it that I'm not ready to change.


I spend a substantially greater amount of time than that with what I am currently doing. Ebb and flow is almost no work compared to this.

Other than that, the turn around is shorter and the yield is supposed to be better. I can't speak to either of these personally, but there are LOTS of testimonials to this effect.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

Group one - six weeks into flower:







Group two - one day into flower:







Group three - just cut yesterday:







It's all about families and generations, my friends!


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 11, 2010)

do you still have buds from the first grow? imagine smoking grandma mom and daughter all at once! now that would be a threesom!


----------



## Ready2Inhale (Mar 11, 2010)

i need some damn vk


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 11, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> Group one - six weeks into flower:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




when i grow up, i want to be like you haha


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 11, 2010)

hows the VK looking this round dill?


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 11, 2010)

VK looks great again, but the leaves have yet to turn purple this time. Should be starting to turn any time now and I will definitely post pics. I also still have a lot of smoke left from last month's harvest and it is curing up great and getting better by the day.


----------



## jgoldgruber (Mar 12, 2010)

wow just read this entire thread super +rep to dill im gonna check out your other journals also i look forward to learning from you im on my frist grow right now i have 30 plants i hope they are half as good as yours i think i may start a little journal for the rest of my flowering (im about 3 1/2 weeks in) i would love it if you checked it out when i get some picks thanks man


----------



## Knickers (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha Dill, no rest for the wicked eh?


----------



## Delux83 (Mar 12, 2010)

how much longer on those smoke reports dill?


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

Delux83 said:


> how much longer on those smoke reports dill?


I can't really give too much of a smoke report on all of them as I have been smoking nothing but VK for weeks now. In fact, I have only tried the Blueberry, the Lemon Widow and the Sour Cream once each. Haven't even touched the Bubble Gum but I've had it a million times before. I've toked the Sensi Star about 10 times and really like it but the VK is just in a class of its own.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2010)

Yo bro found ya!! Gotta run now, helping my woman do horse barn chores what a nice guy I am lol, but Ill check it out when I have some time. BB is nice, really interested in the VK and other Kushes. Already thinking about new strains for this fall (or sooner), I know that there are better out there than sub's strains. Later


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

Glad to have you aboard, HC! Everyone should check out his journal as well:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/271527-lets-run-some-tga-strains.html


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 13, 2010)

are they clones off the purple VK? or seperate seed?

did the different seeds grow similarly or are they unstable a little?

good to kno your stocked up for a while, always nice to look at a jar with a ton of pretty weed in it


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

All of the VK plants turned purple during the last two weeks and all had clones taken from them. It is a very stable strain to say the least!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 13, 2010)

you going to make me do a vk grow bro shame shame on you lol


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

I highly recommend it to everyone. Some of the best stuff I've ever had, hands down!


----------



## dieselfan (Mar 13, 2010)

Just read all 53 pages in a sitting and you sir are a master! Great pics of bud and funny pics and comments thrown in made this a great read, except for the few pages in the middle. If only it would let me +rep you more


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 13, 2010)

dieselfan said:


> Just read all 53 pages in a sitting and you sir are a master! Great pics of bud and funny pics and comments thrown in made this a great read, except for the few pages in the middle. If only it would let me +rep you more


Thanks! +Rep for you as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2010)

So Dill, your perpetual now. Running like a well oiled machine. Rather ironic , and I'll go into it in more detail in my journal, but after reading your grow I think I am going to change things around a bit and stop running perpetual for a while. Im getting a backlog of clones( all keeper phenos) that are just hanging out waiting their turn. When you only put 10 in every two weeks the number of girls sitting around waiting, seem to increase  . And with nice weather coming I need to free up some time away from my girls even if it means sacrificing a little yield. I run my own business which is going to be a great front at some point in the near future. Kind of a gradual shift if you know what I mean. Catch you later brother got shit to do...been a little negligent with the garden the last couple of days. Good luck


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 14, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> So Dill, your perpetual now. Running like a well oiled machine. Rather ironic , and I'll go into it in more detail in my journal, but after reading your grow I think I am going to change things around a bit and stop running perpetual for a while. Im getting a backlog of clones( all keeper phenos) that are just hanging out waiting their turn. When you only put 10 in every two weeks the number of girls sitting around waiting, seem to increase  . And with nice weather coming I need to free up some time away from my girls even if it means sacrificing a little yield. I run my own business which is going to be a great front at some point in the near future. Kind of a gradual shift if you know what I mean. Catch you later brother got shit to do...been a little negligent with the garden the last couple of days. Good luck


Thanks, my friend. I am just going to run this perpetual harvest for a while and then take about six months off then do it again next year. Just trying to keep enough smoke around for strictly my wife, my friends, my family and myself. If I did this year round I would have more buds than I would know what to do with.


----------



## donkeyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Barney's should pay you a commission, lol. I guarantee their sales of VK will be going up for next couple months, I know I'm getting some now. I grew the blue cheese and it's the best I've ever had, Im a big fan of Barney's gear now.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 14, 2010)

Yah dill....
This grow stuff is a work out on my legs..... chuckle...
Sometimes i wonder is this really worth all the time money and efffort.....????
Ive been kind of an ambitious guy .... so i hear.....
But it seems like i kicked everything else to the side except for my job.....i dont do that good anymore neither....pshh!

Sometimes i wonder did i do it for the money, love,or art ..... ???
And i think all of the above..... i friggin love my palnts.... and so do m patients (friends).....
but thats a whole nother thread.....sigh...cough....

So like dude said ....you must work for barnys or something..... 
Whats that??? ..... barnney stock went up five percent.....lol

And by the way i need those smoke reports after all thats why im here.....
peace dill..... check the thread....
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/273251-grow-part-iii-og-grape-9.html

shameless plug....smirk.....


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 14, 2010)

You still crack me up every time, cheezy. +Rep again!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey Dill I was wondering what your cloning method is. I haven't had any success cloning in soil and my plants suffer bad transplant shock when moved from my homemade bubble cloner to soil. I have done some hydro grows, and had no transplant issues, but can't keep the humidity under wraps. I hate to change something that works so well but my results must be suffering from the transplant shock.

Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## haze2 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yo Dillweed I just read the whole journal, absolutely great. What did you pull off the VKs by themselves?? What kinda flavors are you talking about with that stuff?? Haze2


----------



## donkeyote (Mar 16, 2010)

Ya bro, a couple smoke reports would be cool when you get a chance, unless you already have and i missed it somehow.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to tell you THANK YOU Dill for all your posts and helping us all furthur the learning process of this beautiful art


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 16, 2010)

wheres the VK brotha? ahah


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 17, 2010)

In my bong.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 17, 2010)

haha let me rephrase; VK clone...


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd love to help you out, but I'm nowhere near you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2010)

HeyDillWeed, whats up. The vortex is at 47 days and trics are starting to turn and they are in the flushing stage now. Pretty low yielding(this is the A-13 sativa dom I'm talking about. Same one that he features in his you tube vid) and takes up more room than its worth. Its good weed but honestly it doesn't hold a candle to my Ice that I have, and have a batch of it right now that is the same age as the Vortex clones. I'm smoking some lower larffy branches that were cut at day 45 and it blows the Vortex away. This Ice pheno is a quick finisher too, done around day 52. Kind of high were one or two hits and your already forgetting what you were just doing and not couchlock by any means but motivational and upbeat. Very pleasant fruity smell that stays with it throughout drying, taste like fuel when its cured and with training and feeding it what it likes it can be a pretty good producer.

I'll post some pics of the Ice in my smoke report thread before they come down. Hear good things about Dr Greenthumbs gear...think that's were I might be headed next. Maybe sub really doesnt breed for potency.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds good, man. I'll have to get me some of that Ice sometime for sure. Shame about the Vortex though, although Jillybean is the only TGA strain that has ever really appealed to me.


----------



## MayoMaster (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey DillWeed, I just read through this thread and you make some awesome plants. I had a question about your blueberry strain though. I am also growing blueberry, but mine doesnt smell at all. About when did your plants start to smell like blueberry? If at all. Or did it not come out until curing? Thank you.


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd say my Blueberry started to smell like blueberry around week 5 or 6 of flowering. By week 8 they smelled like straight up blueberry muffins with weed sprinkled on them! This is the official Dutch Passion variety though, so I can't speak on other seed bank's version of Blueberry.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 18, 2010)

how good does it yeild for you on a scale on 1 - 10 10 being the best also how does she smoke


----------



## MayoMaster (Mar 19, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> I'd say my Blueberry started to smell like blueberry around week 5 or 6 of flowering. By week 8 they smelled like straight up blueberry muffins with weed sprinkled on them! This is the official Dutch Passion variety though, so I can't speak on other seed bank's version of Blueberry.


Hey well this is good news. I still have hope that mine are Blueberry. Right now i squish a bud and it smells like.. I dont know, weed I guess? but not blueberry. I still got 1-2 weeks for week 5/6 so Im just going to bank on that the smell hasnt come yet! Thanks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh ya BB is some very yummy smelling weed. Right now its competing with the dreamcicle pheno Jillybean for best smelling weed in my garden. Not a huge yielder but I haven't been able to let it go. Got a couple BB at seven weeks right now. Token on some Vortex at the moment...taste is much better on the clone run...and the high aint to shabby neither


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 19, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> how good does it yeild for you on a scale on 1 - 10 10 being the best also how does she smoke


Blueberry on a scale from 1-10 for yield would be about a 5 or 6. They stretch a little bit too and also take about 70 days under 12/12 to fully mature. The smoke is just okay to me, nothing special. The smell is truly the most appealing quality of this particular strain.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

ok thanks for the report . i have some time to make my final choice . but i think it going to be some w.w. . yep i know i am getting on the band wagon


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I know a thing or two about White Widow.


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> I know a thing or two about White Widow.


LMAO oh do you now  i 'll pcking your brain if you dont mind


----------



## Fred Flintstoner (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Dill,

I am going to be doing a lot of catching up, but consider your thread my blueprint now 

Currently starting out a VK grow myself and am stoked I cam across your thread via boom's. 

Spreading the love and throwing you a rep for your informative help to the say the least. Ill be around if yah dont mind. 

scribed ++rep


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 23, 2010)

goofygolfer said:


> LMAO oh do you now  i 'll pcking your brain if you dont mind


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html

That was my grow before this one. I had 20 plants and 12 of them were White Widow, specifically the Greenhouse brand.


----------



## Mrcool360 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey man nice grow! kush is some good danky!! Check out my Grow in my Sig!!


----------



## goofygolfer (Mar 23, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/199861-dillweeds-2009-summer-grow-journal.html
> 
> That was my grow before this one. I had 20 plants and 12 of them were White Widow, specifically the Greenhouse brand.


yep i know bro nobody and i mean nobody does W. W. like you i was just laughing cause i wish i could get colas like youkiss-ass


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 24, 2010)

WW is a very easy strain to grow as well. It is very tolerant to just about all conditions.


----------



## inked (Mar 24, 2010)

hey Dill nice grow...just wondering what the size of your grow area is and what litre pots your girls are in? sorry if its been mentioned..i'm reading it back to front and havent noticed it yet?!? I'm running 1600w's myself over 15 plants, 1200 HPS and 400 MH for good measure? Is this a good idea for vegging and flowering?? I have no idea lol

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html#post3944252


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 24, 2010)

Grow tents are just over 6'x6' and I use 2 gallon pots. 2 gallons is about equivalent to 7.5 liters.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Mar 24, 2010)

hmm i liked my WW colas


----------



## slabhead (Mar 24, 2010)

whatup dill, how's the VK doing?


----------



## AllAboutIt (Mar 24, 2010)

any updated pics comin soon


----------



## DillWeed (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, sorry for slacking lately. Just been busy with some other stuff as of late but I'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## YGrow (Apr 12, 2010)

So what's up for 2010? I really liked your summer and fall grow journals and would love to see what you're up to now.


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry about the delay, folks. Life has just been chaotic with work and other things lately and I haven't really had time to take pictures or post really. I'll be starting a new thread for the summer of 2010 eventually though so stay tuned!


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 12, 2010)

ill b waiting


----------



## YGrow (Apr 13, 2010)

Me too. I can't wait!


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Apr 14, 2010)

You should post a link here when you start a new journal, I'd hate to miss it.

-Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 14, 2010)

I will absolutely post the link here. This new thread idea I have should be interesting to say the least. Completely different than anything I've done before!


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 14, 2010)

due tell chum my curiosity is about to get the better of me


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 14, 2010)

It will basically be a detailed article about a perpetual garden that doesn't involve keeping mothers.


----------



## BooMeR242 (Apr 14, 2010)

oh i like that concept gotta hear this.


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Apr 15, 2010)

Sounds good, I had an idea that sounds like what you are planning. I could follow Uncle Ben's topping technique and clone the cutting. By the time that was rooted the plant would be recovered and could go into flowering and the clone into veg. This could be done simultaneously with many different strains and it would eliminate the need for a mother tent

I currently don't have the means to attempt this but I'd like to see if it works. Per my idea the size that the clones grow to is wholly dependent on the flowering time of the strain, for me that would be much too big. Possibly feasible with a perpetual Scrog... Now you've got the wheels turning.

-Grow'N'Smoke


----------



## slabhead (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah. I'm missing my dill fix. or was that ms dill?


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 15, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> I will absolutely post the link here. This new thread idea I have should be interesting to say the least. Completely different than anything I've done before!


 great to hear Dill... really dont wanna lose another detailed grow logger to another site!
thseefarmer


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 16, 2010)

No worries, this is the only growing forum I post on.


----------



## YGrow (Apr 17, 2010)

DillWeed said:


> It will basically be a detailed article about a perpetual garden that doesn't involve keeping mothers.


I would be very interested in seeing this, as I am doing basically the same thing. I don't have the room for mothers, so I do the perpetual clone thing. Would love to compare mine with yours.


----------



## YGrow (Apr 17, 2010)

+Rep, Dill, (like you need it, lol) for all of your very informative and inspiring journals. You're set up is very similar to mine, so I'm learning a lot about dialing things in from your work here. I'm subbed to this thread, so I'll know when you start you're new perpetual grow journal. Thanks again for all the great content.


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 18, 2010)

YGrow said:


> +Rep, Dill, (like you need it, lol)


I'll take as much as I can get. 

Thank you as well, I just tried to give you +rep too but it told me I already have recently.


----------



## BlackRoses (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be sure to subscribe bro!
+rep


----------



## goofygolfer (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm on board .thats the kind of info i would like to hear


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 21, 2010)

hey dill, im a little lazy, can u post a pic of your sensi star when it was gettin done?


----------



## Big Raw J (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome grows. It's cool to see so many different strains grown in soil at that. I have a big fascination with all the different strains too. It keeps it interesting. +rep!


----------



## DillWeed (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks again, fellas. I'm not really feeling this new version of RIU but I'll slowly get used to it.


----------



## Knickers (Apr 22, 2010)

Well it will be nice to have full control over our journals (now blogs)


----------



## THCBlown (May 4, 2010)

well let me tell u that I just spent about 3 hours looking thru your journals and I must say... AMAZING! ++rep


----------



## DillWeed (May 4, 2010)

Thanks! I'm still plotting out my new journal idea and almost have everything dialed in. Stay tuned!


----------



## YGrow (May 4, 2010)

Awesome! Glad to hear you haven't given up on RIU yet, Dill.


----------



## ObiJwon (May 21, 2010)

I must say that I have spent the last three hours reading your journals. The first I read completely and your last two I mainly focused on what YOU were saying. I must say that I am impressed. I have learned quite a bit browsing thru this forum and it folks like yourself that keep me coming back. Pay it forward ya know. Not kissing your ass or anything, just wanted to say good job and hope to see your next "experiment". +rep for you all day sir.


----------



## BooMeR242 (May 23, 2010)

wheres dill? im still lookin for that violator kush brotha haha


----------



## DillWeed (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm still around. Just been incredibly busy and won't have time to grow for a little while.


----------



## YGrow (Jun 1, 2010)

Aw well, we'll be here when and if you get something going again.


----------



## Delux83 (Jun 1, 2010)

k were still lurking


----------



## BooMeR242 (Jun 3, 2010)

lurking I shall...


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Dill, I don't see the final weight.. got any?


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there anybody out there?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey bro how the heck are ya! Welcome back my friend.

Whats going on!


----------



## MiracleStash (Dec 8, 2010)

WAZAA! Thats funny I just found your grow threads a couple days ago. Very nicely done! Are you starting a winter grow?


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I'm glad to see some folks are still around. I haven't been up to much as of late but should have some news in the near future.


----------



## Delux83 (Dec 10, 2010)

Stranger danger!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Last I remember buddy you had just harvested some VK and then ya kinda dissappeared lol.

Hope things are going good for ya

Later bro


----------



## MiracleStash (Dec 11, 2010)

Dillweed, I was wondering what kind of container you used to water your plants before? I got this container with a sprinkler head on it that comes out so slow... I tried just using a 1 gallon pitcher to pour it in, but it makes craters in the soil which I heard was bad for the roots. Also I was wondering how much run off do you like to see when you water?
Thanks man


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 14, 2010)

I use two gallon pots and I give them a half gallon of water every 48 hours. I use empty one gallon water/milk jugs to water and I make sure to be careful as to not make any craters. I get a lot of run off by feeding them a half gallon of water, but they are always ready for more every 48 hours.


----------



## MiracleStash (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow I would have guessed that you used more water, I use a gallon of water for 3 gallon pots and only a little run off comes out. That sounds like a good idea to use milk jugs. I think its awesome that you can get 2 oz a plant with only 2 gallon pots. +rep


----------



## Grow'N'Smoke (Dec 15, 2010)

Glad to see you back, I need another thread to subscribe to. In other words you should start a new grow... Keep us updated.


----------



## DillWeed (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll definitely be starting up a new project right around the new year and will let everyone know soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking forward to it my friend


----------



## IIReignManII (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey DillWeed...I was looking through one of your other grows and was wondering if you could give some more details on your nutes? Do you just use three FoxFarm formulas shown in the picture? What kind of mix ratio and nute schedule do you use? If you've already discussed this, my bad...these threads are huge and I havent had enough time to go through everything yet. Im really curious in your grow becaue I also plan to set up something very similar. It will be about 12 plants, but I'm going to perpetuate it to where I'm harvesting four a month. In getting prepared for my grow, the one thing I havent quite been able to figure out is "Which nutrients and how much?" So I appreciate any info you can give me  Cheers bro!


----------



## MiracleStash (Dec 25, 2010)

IIReignManII said:


> Hey DillWeed...I was looking through one of your other grows and was wondering if you could give some more details on your nutes? Do you just use three FoxFarm formulas shown in the picture? What kind of mix ratio and nute schedule do you use? If you've already discussed this, my bad...these threads are huge and I havent had enough time to go through everything yet. Im really curious in your grow becaue I also plan to set up something very similar. It will be about 12 plants, but I'm going to perpetuate it to where I'm harvesting four a month. In getting prepared for my grow, the one thing I havent quite been able to figure out is "Which nutrients and how much?" So I appreciate any info you can give me  Cheers bro!


I use the fox farms trio also and have been following this schedule. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/164183-fox-farm-feeding-schedule.html
If I remember right, Dillweed said he follows the schedule from fox farms web site which is almost the same.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

New year is coming up


----------



## DillWeed (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm still here lurking in the shadows...


----------



## slabhead (Jan 3, 2011)

aren't we all...


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 28, 2011)

nice to see ya dill!!!

Dill is such such a nice guy ..lol still giving out advice on random soil and container questions...
Boy you are a newb magnet...
So whatcha workin on ...???


----------



## brianbertz (Feb 12, 2011)

theloadeddragon said:


> I really wish he didn't come back...... especially under same alias....... kind of pisses me off when I get those posts in my journal.......
> 
> Why/How yah think he got busted? Not using the noggin....
> 
> ...


dude i know this is a really old post but i gotta say ur fucking dumb! say some shit like that to someones face instead of typing it. fucking paranoid pricks


----------



## brianbertz (Feb 12, 2011)

theloadeddragon said:


> Maybe you should look into who you are talking about and know what you are talking about before you make incendiary inflammatory comments....... Especially when you are wrong.....
> 
> I don't do illegal things
> 
> ...


in that case since i read this 1. nothing that has to do with any kind of marijuana is legal under federal law anywhere PERIOD!! 2. then what the fuck are you bitching about you dumbass prick? just to act tough? u aint shit so dont talk shit when you need to shut ur pie hole! ya dig?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

You have almost no posts here,,,you pick out an old quote from someone you don't know and then bash the shit out of them?!

Get lost motherfooker! We don't need your kind here at riu


----------



## brianbertz (Feb 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You have almost no posts here,,,you pick out an old quote from someone you don't know and then bash the shit out of them?!
> 
> Get lost motherfooker! We don't need your kind here at riu


how about you fuck off. i have the right to say what i want. and my posts has nothing to do with anything except showing i have a life so i dont spend 24/7 on this site. learn how to spell fucker dumb ass!


----------



## brianbertz (Feb 15, 2011)

and what exactly is my "kind"? the type of person who says what they think? fuck off we dont need no person who talks shit to people giving their opinion to someone else. mind ur damn business.


----------



## DillWeed (Oct 9, 2015)

Been a long time. Oh, the memories!


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey Dill, the memories indeed buddy. It's crazy how much can change. 5 years +

Everything changes, yet it all remains the same.


----------

